# monde de merde



## toys (19 Septembre 2005)

salut a tous.

je vous propose d'écrire ici tous ce qui vous tape sur le systeme.

je commence pour l'exemple. 

j'édite mon premier poste.qui parlait de petit soucie qui ne sont arrivé hier et avant hier soir.
suite a la vue d'un reportage sur canal plus dans le vrai journal, sur un gros BIP de policos.

l'insécurité oui il y en a, (mes petit soucie en parlait). mais la j'ai une des plus grande honte que peut me faire mon département. comme beaucoup de gens tout le monde sait que notre super représentent de la vendée s'est devilier.
il viend de faire un metting et le discoure qu'il a porté me fait honte de chez honte s'est décidé je déménage je ne suporterait plus de porté une plaque 85 sur ma voiture de dire j'habite en vendée la moitier de son staff son des ancien du front les maire d'autre ville extremiste veule s'allier a lui!

gorge avait raison monde de merde, les frayeur des derniere élection ne sont pas fini l'insécurité n'est pas dans la rue, elle est dans les propos de ces gens.

je ne sait pas si s'est le fait que je soit enervé qui me fait dire ça, ou le manque de sommeille mais la il vas y avoir besoin de mettre des coup de pied dans le cul des politiques.(certains pour les virrés de chez nous et d'autre pour les réveiller.   )


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon es que s'est la monde qui part en couille ou s'est moi qui attire les enmerde?



Disons que "oui" le monde part en couilles et qu'en plus tu dois pas avoir de bol   

A la machette ? C'est original en tout cas  :rateau:


----------



## toys (19 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Disons que "oui" le monde part en couilles et qu'en plus tu dois pas avoir de bol
> 
> A la machette ? C'est original en tout cas  :rateau:



désolé j'ai edité entre temps quand tu a écrit ton message.  

pour la petit histoire on s'est fait poursuivre en caise hier soir et se soir sa a été agression a la machette.

y a pas eu de casse tout vas bien mais s'est foux quand même


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Septembre 2005)

En matière de politique, ce qui me tape sur le système en ce moment est de voir qu'il y a des tas de problèmes qui mériterait qu'ils s'y intéressent et qu'ils proposent des solutions et eux que font-ils ? Ils ne pensent qu'à l'élection présidentielle de 2007 et à se tirer dans les pattes. A droite (duel Chirac/Sarkosy/ De Villepin) comme à gauche (duel Hollande/Fabius/Lang/... Mamère/Voinet/Bové/...). Lamentable !


----------



## garfield (19 Septembre 2005)

Hello!

Moi ce qui me hérisse c'est un truc que tout le monde semble avoir oublié...Tchernobyl, le noyau de la centrale continue toujours à s'enfoncer dans le sol et devinez quoi...dessous il y a la nappe phréatique!Mais bon, personne veut mettre d'argent chez les russes pour ça et tout le monde attend sagement que les océans soient contaminés.


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> Moi ce qui me hérisse c'est un truc que tout le monde semble avoir oublié...
> .


 
ce que certains semblent avoir oublié également, c'est l'orthographe!  

Bon je ne veux pas jouer les vieux cons, d'autant que je fais régulièrement des fautes dans ces forums (fautes que j'essaie quand même de corriger quand je les vois), mais putain que c'est chiant de devoir s'écouter lire un message pour en comprendre phonétiquement le sens!

Faites un effort MERDE!


----------



## garfield (19 Septembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> ce que certains semblent avoir oublié également, c'est l'orthographe!
> 
> Bon je ne veux pas jouer les vieux cons, d'autant que je fais régulièrement des fautes dans ces forums (fautes que j'essaie quand même de corriger quand je les vois), mais putain que c'est chiant de devoir s'écouter lire un message pour en comprendre phonétiquement le sens!
> 
> Faites un effort MERDE!



Eh oh reste poli le roi d'opérette!Je m'excuse d'avoir bossé cette nuit et de pas avoir l'esprit bien clair et après tout rien te force à me lire!


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Eh oh reste poli le roi d'opérette!Je m'excuse d'avoir bossé cette nuit et de pas avoir l'esprit bien clair et après tout rien te force à me lire!


 
Désolé...:rose:  j'ai repris ta première phrase (j'ai profité du fait que tu n'avais pas déposé de copyright), mais ce n'est bien évidement pas toi que je visais (j'ai beau chercher je n'y trouve aucune faute).

Par contre le premier post de ce fil de discussion est un recueil de tout ce qu'on peut trouver de pire en la matière. Et comme je le disais (ou j'essayais de le dire), ce n'est pas les fautes en tant que telles qui me hérissent, mais le fait qu'à ce stade le texte devient incompréhensible ...


----------



## al02 (19 Septembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> ce que certains semblent avoir oublié également, c'est l'orthographe!
> 
> Bon je ne veux pas jouer les vieux cons, d'autant que je fais régulièrement des fautes dans ces forums (fautes que j'essaie quand même de corriger quand je les vois), mais putain que c'est chiant de devoir s'écouter lire un message pour en comprendre phonétiquement le sens!
> 
> Faites un effort MERDE!



Je suis du même avis !


----------



## garfield (19 Septembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Désolé...:rose:  j'ai repris ta première phrase (j'ai profité du fait que tu n'avais pas déposé de copyright), mais ce n'est bien évidement pas toi que je visais (j'ai beau chercher je n'y trouve aucune faute).
> 
> Par contre le premier post de ce fil de discussion est un recueil de tout ce qu'on peut trouver de pire en la matière. Et comme je le disais (ou j'essayais de le dire), ce n'est pas les fautes en tant que telles qui me hérissent, mais le fait qu'à ce stade le texte devient incompréhensible ...



Bon ok, excuse moi alors, je suis aussi un peu fatigué et plus facilement irritable   
C'est vrai qu'il faut s'accrocher pour lire des post écrits en language sms!

Encore une fois pardon de m'être emporté


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis du même avis !


 
ah! je me sens moins seul!  Tu vas donc pouvoir intégrer le casting de mon opérette!


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok, excuse moi alors, je suis aussi un peu fatigué et plus facilement irritable
> C'est vrai qu'il faut s'accrocher pour lire des post écrits en language sms!
> 
> Encore une fois pardon de m'être emporté


non, non...  comme je commençais par une citation extraite de ton message, je comprends que tu te sois senti visé!  

Allez, en gage de réconciliation, je t'offre un petit rôle dans mon opérette!


----------



## garfield (19 Septembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> non, non...  comme je commençais par une citation extraite de ton message, je comprends que tu te sois senti visé!
> 
> Allez, en gage de réconciliation, je t'offre un petit rôle dans mon opérette!



Ok!Ca marche comme ça, j'aurais quel rôle?MacBeth?


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Septembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Désolé...:rose:  j'ai repris ta première phrase (j'ai profité du fait que tu n'avais pas déposé de copyright), mais ce n'est bien évidement pas toi que je visais (j'ai beau chercher je n'y trouve aucune faute).
> 
> Par contre le premier post de ce fil de discussion est un recueil de tout ce qu'on peut trouver de pire en la matière. Et comme je le disais (ou j'essayais de le dire), ce n'est pas les fautes en tant que telles qui me hérissent, mais le fait qu'à ce stade le texte devient incompréhensible ...


 je comprends le truc, mais en l'occurence, ayant croise Toys regulierement depuis son inscription, je t'assure qu'il fait des efforts pour ameliorer son orthographe... 
ce serait bien de ne pas confondre les gens qui postent en langage sms sciemment (la ça m'enerve aussi, completement d'accord) et ceux qui font des fautes sans le vouloir, meme s'ils en font beaucoup, mais qui font des efforts pour progresser dans le bon sens...
la tolerance ça ne fait pas de mal non plus des fois...


----------



## woulf (19 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> la tolerance ça ne fait pas de mal non plus des fois...



Comme disait l'autre (j'hésite entre guitry et Devos): "la tolérance ? Mais il y a des maisons pour ça !"



Bon, moi ce qui me fait royalement chier, c'est l'égoïsme et le "tout pour ma gueule" que je ne cesse de croiser: les ptits cons en scooter à pot troué qui réveillent tout un quartier, les plus vieux ptits cons avec une sono à fond dans leur caisse de merde qui font vibrer tes vitres à 3h du mat', ou même dans la journée  les gens qui se croient seuls au monde quand ils marchent dans la rue, ou font leur courses (genre je m'arrête le caddy bien au milieu de la rangée, hein), etc...
Si encore c'étaient que des ptits jeunes qui se comportent ainsi, mais non ! Tout le monde indistinctement tombe dans ces travers.

Enfin, il reste des gens de bonne volonté, mais comme c'est un thread ou on râle, ze dis plus rien


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je comprends le truc, mais en l'occurence, ayant croise Toys regulierement depuis son inscription, je t'assure qu'il fait des efforts pour ameliorer son orthographe...
> ce serait bien de ne pas confondre les gens qui postent en langage sms sciemment (la ça m'enerve aussi, completement d'accord) et ceux qui font des fautes sans le vouloir, meme s'ils en font beaucoup, mais qui font des efforts pour progresser dans le bon sens...
> la tolerance ça ne fait pas de mal non plus des fois...



Après faut quand même se rappeler que l'orthographe c'est juste le *minimum* pour s'exprimer par écrit.

Alors gna gna progresser je veux bien, mais faut surtout faire les choses dans l'ordre, *avant* d'écrire, apprendre à le faire.


----------



## garfield (19 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Après faut quand même se rappeler que l'orthographe c'est juste le *minimum* pour s'exprimer par écrit.
> 
> Alors gna gna progresser je veux bien, mais faut surtout faire les choses dans l'ordre, *avant* d'écrire, apprendre à le faire.



Dans la vie il faut toujours élargir le cercle de ses amis!


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je comprends le truc, mais en l'occurence, ayant croise Toys regulierement depuis son inscription, je t'assure qu'il fait des efforts pour ameliorer son orthographe...
> ce serait bien de ne pas confondre les gens qui postent en langage sms sciemment (la ça m'enerve aussi, completement d'accord) et ceux qui font des fautes sans le vouloir, meme s'ils en font beaucoup, mais qui font des efforts pour progresser dans le bon sens...
> la tolerance ça ne fait pas de mal non plus des fois...


 
Arf! alors je fais mes plus plates excuse à Toys.

Mais je dois dire que je ne l'avais pas encore croisé, alors avouez que je ne pouvais pas imaginer que ce texte représentait une évolution significative :mouais: !

Et comme tout effort mérite récompense, hop un petit coup de boule verte.

(et si je peux me permettre une suggestion.... quelques points et virgules peuvent aussi aider à une meilleure compréhension. Et ça c'est encore plus simple que l'orthographe!)


----------



## woulf (19 Septembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> (et si je peux me permettre une suggestion.... quelques points et virgules peuvent aussi aider à une meilleure compréhension. Et ça c'est encore plus simple que l'orthographe!)



Mais euh ! On avait dit orthographe, pas ponctuation !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

mon coup de guele ......


depuis 3- 4 années , cet a dire, depuis la grande flambée de l'immobilier , ma ville et tout autour est en train d'etre racheté par des orientaux ....
de rues entieres, voir des quartiers  leur  appartiennent 

comment il font t'il ?

d'abord parce que leur consolat se porte garant vis a vis des banques , 
puis magouille avec les notaires qui detiennent ce marché tres lucratif...
il vendent des immeubles a de prix derisoires 

et puis  pire : ces immeubles il le font retaper au noir :

beaucoup de "pigeon" apres avoir passé 8h en usine ou sur un chantier courent le soir et le w.e. travailler chez eux .... il esperent arrondir leur fin de mois , voir s'offrir des vacances mais quand leur travail a eté fait pour plus de la moitié il sont  virée avec l'excuse qu'il n'avancent tres vite, que le boulot ne leur convient pas ect ect ...
virée et pas payé ..... les "pigeon suivant" finiront le travail ....
en final ces escroc et profiteur auront leur immeubles retapé a pas gand chose

mais c'est pas tout !!!!

la plupart de ces "investisseur immobilier" sont des personnes declarée sans revenu
, profitant du rmi et des allocations !!!


decidement , etre honnete en france sa ne paye pas


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Mais euh ! On avait dit orthographe, pas ponctuation !


 
oui mais faut pas être psycho-rigide non plus! 

Et puis de toutes façons c'est bien un "thread" pour râler, non?

Alors si je veux me plaindre au sujet des points et virgules et de ceux qu'on met sur les "i" (de points! pas de virgules!) et bien je pose mon caddie au milieu de l'allée et je vais gueuler au bureau d'information! non mais!

Et faites moi pas chier parce que ma Porsche est garée sur la place handicapés, c'est la plus près de l'entrée du magasin et j'ai horreur de me garer à plus de 50 mètres de l'entrée! ça me mettrait en retard pour aller surveiller les pigeons qui retapent mon 56 pièces-cuisine dans le XVIème!


----------



## garfield (19 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon coup de guele ......
> 
> 
> depuis 3- 4 années , cet a dire, depuis la grande flambée de l'immobilier , ma ville et tout autour est en train d'etre racheté par des orientaux ....
> ...



C'est vrai que si c'était des français qui faisaient la magouille ça serait plus correct!


----------



## La mouette (19 Septembre 2005)

Mon coups de gueule, c'est contre les gens qui ne savent pas dire NON....

Toujours à promettre monts et merveilles, en fin de compte tu te retrouve comme un con, avec tes illusions perdues, et des tonnes d'enmerdes en plus. On a beau leurs dire " t'es sure que tu va pouvoir assumer, faire ce que tu me dis là..." la réponse est toujours OUI, parcequ'ils n'osent pas dire NON. On leurs tend la perche, leurs facilitent la tâche, mais non ils s'obstine et en fin de compte...craque boum....

J'en ai plein le dos des hypocrites, menteurs, flambeurs, des sans cou**les qui vous empoisonnent la vie, de petites personnes qui se sentent obligés de faire prospérer leur mal être sur le dos des autres. 

J'en ai marre que ce soit presque toujours les femmes qui aient la garde des enfants en cas de divorce. Plein le c*l de cette pseudo égalité homme/femme qui n'a d'égalité que le nom...plein le c*l de cette justice à deux vitesse où il n'y a que le fric qui compte et les relations bien placées.

M*rde et re...crotte...


----------



## woulf (19 Septembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> oui mais faut pas être psycho-rigide non plus!
> 
> Et puis de toutes façons c'est bien un "thread" pour râler, non?
> 
> ...



Bel effort de synthèse  Mais baisse un peu ta sono dans ta porsche s'il te plait, on t'entend plus râler !


----------



## iKool (19 Septembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Et faites moi pas chier parce que ma Porsche est garée sur la place handicapés, c'est la plus près de l'entrée du magasin et j'ai horreur de me garer à plus de 50 mètres de l'entrée! ça me mettrait en retard pour aller surveiller les pigeons qui retapent mon 56 pièces-cuisine dans le XVIème!


Tu vas donc en porshe faire tes courses au supermarché du coin ????
Nouveau riche, va !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas donc en porshe faire tes courses au supermarché du coin ????
> Nouveau riche, va !




non, il accompagne sa gouvernante


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas donc en porshe faire tes courses au supermarché du coin ????
> Nouveau riche, va !


 
Oui maintenant que Fauchon et Lenôtre ont fusionné, c'est super pratique.

je crois effectivement que c'est ce que les gens des arrondissements limitrophes appellent l'arabe du coin. :rateau: D'ailleurs le Directeur est cousin du Roi Fahd


----------



## krystof (19 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon coup de guele ......
> 
> 
> depuis 3- 4 années , cet a dire, depuis la grande flambée de l'immobilier , ma ville et tout autour est en train d'etre racheté par des orientaux ....
> ...



C'est le fait que ce soit des orientaux qui te gêne ?

Si c'était des occidentaux, le problème serait différent ? Peut-être même n'y aurait-il aucun problème ?


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Septembre 2005)

Peut être qu'il n'y aurait pas de problème, effectivement...

Mais on ose même plus en rever...


----------



## krystof (19 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Peut être qu'il n'y aurait pas de problème, effectivement...
> 
> Mais on ose même plus en rever...




Comment dit-on déjà ? Tu en as rêvé, Sonny l'a fait


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Peut être qu'il n'y aurait pas de problème, effectivement...
> 
> Mais on ose même plus en rever...


 
Tiens Sonnyboy est vendéen?
(cf le message caché dans le texte du post originel de ce thread)


----------



## Spyro (19 Septembre 2005)

Moi ce qui m'énerve c'est ces gens dans le métro qui ne laissent pas descendre les autres avant de monter. J'en ai même vu un qui se tenait debout au milieu de la porte sur la quai, les mains dans les poches de la veste, les coudes bine écartés pendant que tout le monde essayait de se faufiler de droite et de gauche pour sortir... Je lui aurais botté le cul, mais comme il faisait au moins une tête de plus que moi...

_En plus je suis sûr que c'est le genre à fermer le bouton du haut de son polo  _


----------



## golf (19 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Après faut quand même se rappeler que l'orthographe c'est juste le *minimum* pour s'exprimer par écrit.
> 
> Alors gna gna progresser je veux bien, mais faut surtout faire les choses dans l'ordre, *avant* d'écrire, apprendre à le faire.


Apprendre à lire aussi   :mouais: 
En se relisant avant de poster, on peut évaluer l'énormité de ce que l'on écrit


----------



## golf (19 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui m'énerve c'est ces gens dans le métro qui ne laissent pas descendre les autres avant de monter. J'en ai même vu un qui se tenait debout au milieu de la porte sur la quai, les mains dans les poches de la veste, les coudes bine écartés pendant que tout le monde essayait de se faufiler de droite et de gauche pour sortir... Je lui aurais botté le cul, mais comme il faisait au moins une tête de plus que moi...


Mortel le métro de Lille


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Apprendre à lire aussi   :mouais:
> En se relisant avant de poster, on peut évaluer l'énormité de ce que l'on écrit



Tention, je n'ai que peu de respect pour ton age avancé...  

Donc, tu auras ta volée de bois vert comme les autres si tou mé chelches...


----------



## iKool (19 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui m'énerve c'est ces gens dans le métro qui ne laissent pas descendre les autres avant de monter. J'en ai même vu un qui se tenait debout au milieu de la porte sur la quai, les mains dans les poches de la veste, les coudes bine écartés pendant que tout le monde essayait de se faufiler de droite et de gauche pour sortir... Je lui aurais botté le cul, mais comme il faisait au moins une tête de plus que moi...
> 
> _En plus je suis sûr que c'est le genre à fermer le bouton du haut de son polo  _


Ca, ça m'ennerve !
Maintenant, j'ai tendance à descendre des rames genre rudbyman prêt à marquer un essai.
Mais ce qui me tue, ce sont les mères de famille qui poussent leurs mômes en avant pour se frayer un passage et hurlent à la mort si vous avez le malheur de bousculer leur niart en descendant.

Si même les mères de famille deviennent plus "inciviles" que les jeunes en survet' que va devenir le politicard vendéen dont parlait toys ?


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Septembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Sonnyboy est vendéen?
> (cf le message caché dans le texte du post originel de ce thread)



Non Sonnyboy est à moitié Autrichien et à moitié Corse.

Par contre, une chose est certaine, le chef des vendéens ne fait pas de fautes lui...  

Je pense qu'on peut rapidement arriver à mettre ce thread à feu et à sang, entre les gens un peu trop honnêtes pour déguiser leur ressenti, et les trop bien pensant qui sautent sur toutes les occasions pour gnagnater...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est le fait que ce soit des orientaux qui te gêne ?
> 
> Si c'était des occidentaux, le problème serait différent ? Peut-être même n'y aurait-il aucun problème ?





oui et non ....


pas evident a expliquer et surtout etre claire sans etre comprise de travers....
je vais essayer...

la plupart de ces investisseur orientaux ne connaissent rien , ou tres peu, a la reglementation "travaux immobilier" de notre pays , il bricolent , un point c'est tout.
je te laisse immaginer les consequences d'une installation gaz , electricité et autres point vitals pas corrects.... 

mais ils s'en fichent , la location souvent n'est pas declaré (donc pas d'impots) , entre "eux" pas besoin de contrat de location  n'est pas ?   

ces rues sont de vrais ghetto et y aller c'est vraiment a ses rique et peril :
mon petit voisin allemand qui vient d'ammenager en france et ne connaissant pas la ville passait  par là depuis le mois d'aout en velo pour aller a son boulot et maintenant il est  obligé de prendre le bus 



pour un immobilier occidentaux , cela n'arrive pas souvent, il veut un locataire sur qu'il paye tous le mois
 les locataires donc ont souvent un contrat de location comme il se doit , declarée et tout et tout donc celui ci exige un  minimum de salubrité et de de securité vitale 


mais il n'y a pas que cela .....

pourquoi eux seulement pouvent avoir des garantie solides vis a vis des banques?

pourquoi la maison qui etait en vente a plus de 300mil euros (et que on voulait acheter) a eté vendue pour meme pas la moitié a un de ce gros bonnet ?

et comment il a fait pour l'avoir a meme pas moitié prix ?


et tu trouves normal que il se pointent a un organisme de credit pour s'acheter 
une grosse bagnole ou la telé a 10mil euros avec une  feuille d'imposition zero mais
"madame, regardé , on a le moyen de rembourser , on a les rmi , les alloc et les loyer de nos locataires" !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## golf (19 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tention, je n'ai que peu de respect pour ton age avancé...
> 
> Donc, tu auras ta volée de bois vert comme les autres si tou mé chelches...


Ah ben si tu le prends pour toi  :mouais:   
Faut que je te lise plus attentivement  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (19 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Mais ce qui me tue, ce sont les mères de famille qui poussent leurs mômes en avant pour se frayer un passage et hurlent à la mort si vous avez le malheur de bousculer leur niart en descendant.


Ah j'en ai vu une terrible une fois... Elle était dans le wagon tranquille avec sa poussette... Et puis des gens de la compagnie sont montés, des controleurs mais pas en train de controler... Alors elle les a regardés, elle a scruté... et puis au moment du signal elle est descendue... Enfin elle a fait un demi tour et comme elle était pas assez rapide, elle a coincé sa poussette dans la porte qui se fermait*... Elle s'est fait un peu gronder par les voyageurs...

_*(Évidemment les portes se rouvrent toutes seules dans ces cas là - commme un ascenceur - d'ailleurs c'est rigolo de voir les gens qui ont un truc coincé pousser dessus comme un malade alors qu'il suffit d'attendre deux secondes)_

J'en ai vu un aussi à un arrêt, un bon samaritain, qui était en train d'expliquer à une dame qui voulait monter l'escalier mécanique avec une poussette qu'il y a un ascenceur 3 m plus loin et que ce qu'elle voulait faire c'était dangereux... Elle, elle avait surtout l'air de se demander ce qu'il lui voulait... Je sais pas s'il a réussi à la convaincre, c'était pas là que je descendais :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (19 Septembre 2005)

Un truc qui me gonfle en ce moment.
Je suis en plein recrutement d'un apprenti comptable (pour passer le BTS) et d'un assistant comptable...
Et bien quand je vois le nombre de branleurs(ses) qui se présentent j'ai peur pour l'avenir de ce beau pays...

Et vas y que je viens les mains dans les poches, en jean et en baskets, pour mon entretien, et les premières choses que je dis c'est : "je peux pas quitter plus tard que 17h30 car je fais du handball" !!??  J'hallucine !!!
Et ce n'est qu'un exemple. Je vous raconte pas le nombre de candidats qui font trois jours et hop en arrêt maladie...
Il n'y a plus de gout au travail, les jeunes ne réclament que leurs droits et ont oublié toute notion de devoir...
Il sont en début de carrière, c'est le moment ou l'on doit le plus travailler pour se faire une place et une notoriété dans le monde professionnel...
Bref...
C'était mon coup de gueule...


----------



## iKool (19 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> En matière de politique, ce qui me tape sur le système en ce moment est de voir qu'il y a des tas de problèmes qui mériterait qu'ils s'y intéressent et qu'ils proposent des solutions et eux que font-ils ? Ils ne pensent qu'à l'élection présidentielle de 2007 et à se tirer dans les pattes. A droite (duel Chirac/Sarkosy/ De Villepin) comme à gauche (duel Hollande/Fabius/Lang/... Mamère/Voinet/Bové/...). Lamentable !


Euh...
Rappelles-moi quand ça n'a pas été le cas ?
Un politique élu ne devrait pas avoir le droit de se représenter une fois son mandat terminé.
Une possibilité devrait exister de destitution d'un élu en cas de non respect de ses promesses électorales.
Au lieu d'être une immunité, un mandat de représentant du peuple devrait être une circonstance aggravante en cas de conviction de culpabilité d'un élu.
Mais bon, "monde de merde", comme disait l'autre.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et vas y que je viens les mains dans les poches, en jean et en baskets, pour mon entretien, et les premières choses que je dis c'est : "je peux pas quitter plus tard que 17h30 car je fais du handball" !!??  J'hallucine !!!



Propose lui d'aller travailler au pays des kangourous


----------



## krystof (19 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et tu trouves normal que il se pointent a un organisme de credit pour s'acheter
> une grosse bagnole ou la telé a 10mil euros avec une  feuille d'imposition zero mais
> "madame, regardé , on a le moyen de rembourser , on a les rmi , les alloc et les loyer de nos locataires" !!!!!!!!!!



Réponse par MP.

Vaut mieux...


----------



## iKool (19 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Un truc qui me gonfle en ce moment.
> Je suis en plein recrutement d'un apprenti comptable (pour passer le BTS) et d'un assistant comptable...
> Et bien quand je vois le nombre de branleurs(ses) qui se présentent j'ai peur pour l'avenir de ce beau pays...
> 
> ...


Allez, j'vais faire mon "bien pensant" : 
C'qui compte, c'est le boulot effectué, non ? pas la tenue ! Mieux vaut un jean basquet qui bosse bien qu'un costard cravatte qui glande.
Et puis, c'est très bien qu'ils fassent du sport tous ces jeunes, comme ça ils seront moins malades et plus entousiastes pour bosser !
Et pis au moins, pour démarrer un entretient comme ça, tu es sûr que le jeune n'est pas hypocrite, qu'il est franc !!

En plus, je te trouve dur, déjà que c'est pour être comptable... Tu ne t'attendais quand même pas à ce qu'ils te sautent au cou ?


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Un truc qui me gonfle en ce moment.
> Je suis en plein recrutement d'un apprenti comptable (pour passer le BTS) et d'un assistant comptable...
> Et bien quand je vois le nombre de branleurs(ses) qui se présentent j'ai peur pour l'avenir de ce beau pays...
> 
> ...


...les jeunes ne réclament que leurs droits... et les moins jeunes aussi, ils ont enfin compris, lentement, mais ça y est... Droits à quoi ? Droits à tout évidemment. Le mot "Droit" qui s'écrivait avec un *D* a perdu sa signification, il est devenu synonyme d' "exigence". Mais alors, qui demeure suffisamment actif et volontaire pour satisfaire toutes ces exigences ? Bien sûr, nous sommes tous prêts, le coeur sur la main, à payer les actifs qui voudront travailler à la construction des logements exigés par certains. Mais lorsque des désoeuvrés défileront dans les rues en hurlant pour clamer leurs droits et réclamer le diplôme de chirurgien, par exemple, serons-nous disposés à les satisfaire ?

On vit une drôle d'époque !


----------



## jahrom (19 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Allez, j'vais faire mon "bien pensant" :
> C'qui compte, c'est le boulot effectué, non ? pas la tenue ! Mieux vaut un jean basquet qui bosse bien qu'un costard cravatte qui glande.



Exactement, ce qui compte c'est le boulot effectué. Mais la, même pas.
Je bosse en jean et en basket. Mais pour un entretien la moindre des choses c'est de faire un effort non ?! 



			
				iKool a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, c'est très bien qu'ils fassent du sport tous ces jeunes, comme ça ils seront moins malades et plus entousiastes pour bosser !



Bah oui mais non. ça les rend pas entousiaste et ça empêche pas les arrêts maladies...:mouais:



			
				iKool a dit:
			
		

> Et pis au moins, pour démarrer un entretient comme ça, tu es sûr que le jeune n'est pas hypocrite, qu'il est franc !!



Non moi ça me fait plutôt flippé, j'ai même cru qu'il allait me sortir une carte FO ou CGT...
ça aurait été le ponpon ! 



			
				iKool a dit:
			
		

> En plus, je te trouve dur, déjà que c'est pour être comptable... Tu ne t'attendais quand même pas à ce qu'ils te sautent au cou ?



Pour être comptable, non, mais vu la conjoncture, un emploi est le bienvenu...


Que des branleurs je vous dis....


----------



## krystof (19 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Que des branleurs je vous dis....



En attendant, ces fameux branleurs, je ne les vois pas passer leur temps à poster ici...


----------



## krystof (19 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, ces fameux branleurs, je ne les vois pas passer leur temps à poster ici...




Ils sont certainement en train de racheter la rue où habite robertav


----------



## jahrom (19 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, ces fameux branleurs, je ne les vois pas passer leur temps à poster ici...



Normal à cette heure-ci, ils dorment...


----------



## iKool (19 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Que des branleurs je vous dis....


C'est marrant, moi il ne me serait jamais venu à l'idée d'aller à un entretien en jean et de poser d'entrée comme condition de ne pas quitter après 17h30...
Ce que j'en disais, c'était pour jouer l'avocat du diable - sur le fond...
Je me demande ce qui peut générer ce genre d'attitude - plus que des branleurs, je pense à des petits cons à qui personne n'a jamais rien refusé, jamais dit non, jamais signifié que tout ne vient pas toujours tout cuit dans le bec...
Ils ont dû être surpris de ne pas avoir le poste, non ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (19 Septembre 2005)

Eh depuis le debut de ce post on parle Caddie, handball, je me dois d'intervenir 

Serieusement, ca me fait peur. J'ai 22ans et je vois de plus en plus de "jeunes" qui vont se galèrer dans la vie. Rien que dans la manière de parler et d'ecrire (je suis vraiment pas un crac pour l'ecriture, etc... ). De plus, le non respect des gens m'aggacent ! Merci, SVP ça n'existe plus ? 

Mais bon on vit dans une socièté d'assistés et la problème est là. Les parents ne savent meme plus indulquer les vrais valeurs de la vie... Bref ca me fout les boules...


----------



## woulf (19 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande ce qui peut générer ce genre d'attitude - plus que des branleurs, je pense à des petits cons à qui personne n'a jamais rien refusé, jamais dit non, jamais signifié que tout ne vient pas toujours tout cuit dans le bec...
> Ils ont dû être surpris de ne pas avoir le poste, non ?



Bah non, c'est jamais leur faute, forcément c'est le salaud de patron, il aime pas les djeunz


----------



## woulf (19 Septembre 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Eh depuis le debut de ce post on parle Caddie, handball, je me dois d'intervenir
> 
> Serieusement, ca me fait peur. J'ai 22ans et je vois de plus en plus de "jeunes" qui vont se galèrer dans la vie. Rien que dans la manière de parler et d'ecrire (je suis vraiment pas un crac pour l'ecriture, etc... ). De plus, le non respect des gens m'aggacent ! Merci, SVP ça n'existe plus ?
> 
> Mais bon on vit dans une socièté d'assistés et la problème est là. Les parents ne savent meme plus indulquer les vrais valeurs de la vie... Bref *ca me fout les boules*...



Oui, on sait que t'as un beau piercing   :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, moi il ne me serait jamais venu à l'idée d'aller à un entretien en jean et de poser d'entrée comme condition de ne pas quitter après 17h30...



ben tout depend du salaire, mais moi oui....pour me faire bosser apres 17h, faut cracher....
z'ont bien raison ces jeunes...on les prend pour des cons.....alors.....  


non, mais je veux dire...j'ai un ami qui est cartographe, bosse comme un dingue de 8heure du mat a souvent plus de 19heure et ce sans plus de 3/4 heure de coupure pour manger....
et il ne touche meme pas le salaire d'une caissiere d'auchan qui une fois ces 8heure plié rentre chez elle.....alors a mon avis....il ferait mieux de faire caissier....
enfin, pour l'instant il attend des fois qu'on lui propose un poste plus remunerateur...mais ça fait 3ans deja.....quand je pense qu'il a un Bac+6....truc de fou...je vous le dis....


----------



## Caddie Rider (19 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Oui, on sait que t'as un beau piercing   :love:




J'ai rien dit


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2005)

Moi ; le truc qui me fout puissemment les pastèques et qui titille le sociopathe qui roupille dans le tréfond de moi même, vautré tel le pourceau dans la soue ; c'est l'invention du caddie pour les gosses, dans les supermarchés.... Si seulement je pouvais tenir entre mes doigts fébriles le sombre corniaud qui a eu cette idée méphistophélique... Les mots me manquent pour décrire les tortures que j'aimerais lui faire subir avec des rafinements infinis de cruauté gratuite...
Déjà que les adultes avaient la sale habitude de vouloir vous garer le grand modèle dans le fion quand vous faites la queue aux caisses ; la folie meurtrière vous gagne quand vous sentez que junior vous ruine les jambons ; parachevant ainsi l'oeuvre déstructrice entamée par sa mère...

Monsieur l'inventeur de cette calamité ; si vous lisez ces quelques lignes, écrites avec deux doigts déformés par la crispation ; sâchez que j'adorerais vous molester des jours entiers...

Monsieur le jeanfoutre, probablement bouffi de suffisance à la pensée de votre invention nuisible et molleticide, je vous conchie et évite soigneusement de vous saluer, au passage...


----------



## rennesman (19 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Non moi ça me fait plutôt flippé, j'ai même cru qu'il allait me sortir une carte FO ou CGT...
> ça aurait été le ponpon !
> 
> 
> ...




je t'avais pris pour peter Tosh mais en fait t'es bernard Tapie!


----------



## papypik (19 Septembre 2005)

Finalement on peut déduire de tout ça que l'être humain  passe beaucoup plus de temps à détruire qu'à construire.
Quand ce n'est pas par la guerre armée, c'est par son comportement que vous dénoncez au long de ce thread (Homicides, manque de savoir vivre, exploitation, tricherie en tout genre, pollution volontaire, racisme, divorce et éclatement des familles, etc... etc... etc...).
Il faut croire que d'une manière ou d'une autre l'homme se complaît dans un état de guerre permanent. Il lui faut des rapports de force à tout prix.
Lamentable, telle est notre nature. 
Nous avons de temps à autres des sursauts sporadiques d'humanité tels que les mouvements de solidarité qui font apparaître des lueurs d'espoir, mais sitôt que nous redescendons dans la rue nous reprenons contact avec la réalité triste et dure.
Et ça n'est pas fini !
Alors jeunes, moins jeunes ou plus jeunes du tout, essayons au moins de ramer dans le sens de la construction. Dans tous les domaines.
Utopie, vous avez dit Utopie ?


----------



## jahrom (19 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "Moi ; le truc qui me fout puissemment les pastèques..."



Quand la poésie vient du coeur c'est toujours un bonheur.... :love:


----------



## Caddie Rider (19 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Moi ; le truc qui me fout puissemment les pastèques et qui titille le sociopathe qui roupille dans le tréfond de moi même ; c'est l'invention du caddie pour les gosses, dans les supermarchés.... Si seulement je pouvais tenir entre mes doigts fébriles le sombre corniaud qui a eu cette idée méphistophélique... Les mots me manquent pour décrire les tortures que j'aimerais lui faire subir avec des rafinements infinis de cruauté gratuite...
> Déjà que les adultes avaient la sale habitude de vouloir vous garer le grand modèle dans le fion quand vous faites la queue aux caisses ; la folie meurtrière vous gagne quand vous sentez que junior vous ruine les jambons ; parachevant ainsi l'oeuvre déstructrice entamée par sa mère...
> 
> Monsieur l'inventeur de cette calamité ; si vous lisez ces quelques lignes, écrites avec deux doigts déformés par la crispation ; sâchez que j'adorerais vous molester des jours entiers...
> ...



Je crois que je vais changer de pseudo si ca continue


----------



## jahrom (19 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> je t'avais pris pour peter Tosh mais en fait t'es bernard Tapie!



Les deux ont fait de la taule....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Quand la poésie vient du coeur c'est toujours un bonheur.... :love:



Oui ; quand profonde conviction et juste véhémence se rencontrent ; la Muse t'habite...


----------



## Adrienhb (19 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Un truc qui me gonfle en ce moment.


 
Ton excellent post me fait penser à un truc qui me gonfle gros comme ça au sujet de l'emploi des jeunes:
"Vous venez pour le poste? Ce sera votre premier emploi? Mmmh... très bon votre cv, rien à redire... par contre, je ne vois pas elles sont où vos 5 années d'expérience?"  
Marre de ces employeurs qui ne donnent pas leur chance aux chtits jeunes qui n'en veulent ou qui abusent de stages et autres combines pour ne pas créer un vrai poste. 
Raaahlàlàlà y en aurait des choses à changer dans le droit du travail. 

Bon allez ressers moi un Ricard, Marcel! 


A.


ps:
Et puis ce problème touche aussi les "vieux": "Excellent votre cv... et puis votre expérience, rien à redire... mais voilà... vous en avez tellement que ça nous coûterait trop de vous payer à votre juste valeur. Au revoir et bonne recherche!"


----------



## woulf (19 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Les deux ont fait de la taule....



Et les deux ont fait des disques, même si la discographie de "Bernard Tapy" est à celle de peter tosh ce qu'un sandwich sncf est à la cuisine traditionnelle


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Et les deux ont fait des disques, même si la discographie de "Bernard Tapy" est à celle de peter tosh ce qu'un sandwich sncf est à la cuisine traditionnelle



C'est bien ce que je me dis en réécoutant l'excellent live at the one love peace de 1978... :love:


----------



## jahrom (19 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> "Marre de ces employeurs qui ne donnent pas leur chance aux chtits jeunes qui n'en veulent ou qui abusent de stages et autres combines pour ne pas créer un vrai poste."



Alors la question est : 
"Est ce l'attitude des patrons qui provoque le comportement des jeunes ou l'inverse ??" 

Toujours est il que ce sont les premiers qui créent l'emploi...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Moi ; le truc qui me fout puissemment les pastèques et qui titille le sociopathe qui roupille dans le tréfond de moi même, vautré tel le pourceau dans la soue ; c'est l'invention du caddie pour les gosses, dans les supermarchés.... Si seulement je pouvais tenir entre mes doigts fébriles le sombre corniaud qui a eu cette idée méphistophélique... Les mots me manquent pour décrire les tortures que j'aimerais lui faire subir avec des rafinements infinis de cruauté gratuite...
> Déjà que les adultes avaient la sale habitude de vouloir vous garer le grand modèle dans le fion quand vous faites la queue aux caisses ; la folie meurtrière vous gagne quand vous sentez que junior vous ruine les jambons ; parachevant ainsi l'oeuvre déstructrice entamée par sa mère...
> 
> Monsieur l'inventeur de cette calamité ; si vous lisez ces quelques lignes, écrites avec deux doigts déformés par la crispation ; sâchez que j'adorerais vous molester des jours entiers...
> ...



énorme...


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> je t'avais pris pour peter Tosh mais en fait t'es bernard Tapie!




haaaaaaaa!!!!! ben, tu vois quand tu veux.....continue comme ça.....


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben si tu le prends pour toi  :mouais:
> Faut que je te lise plus attentivement  :rateau:



En général, lorsque le doute m'habite, je prends pour moi... Comme ça, y a pas de mauvaise surprise...


----------



## La mouette (19 Septembre 2005)

et bien mis à part les étrangers ( attention sujet sensible ...), les caddies..et quelques autres petites choses fondamentales...vous m'avez l'aire bien...finalement le monde ne va pas si mal à vous lire.... :sleep:


----------



## AOSTE (19 Septembre 2005)

Je crois que le problème vient aussi de leurs profs qui les matraques avec des « ont s?est tués pour avoir les 35 h, il faut pas en faire plus parce que ton patron va t?exploiter, ne bosse pas pour moins 3000¤ par mois sinon tu te fais baisser?.. » Afin voilà quelques exemple racontés par mes stagiaires.


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Toujours est il que ce sont les premiers qui créent l'emploi...



oui, encore que c'est reducteur....mais....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> et bien mis à part les étrangers ( attention sujet sensible ...), les caddies..et quelques autres petites choses fondamentales...vous m'avez l'aire bien...finalement le monde ne va pas si mal à vous lire.... :sleep:



Collabo consensuel!!!  Tu seras tondu à la libération!


----------



## jahrom (19 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je me dis en réécoutant l'excellent live at the one love peace de 1978... :love:



Juste une parenthèse je préfère la prestation de Bob sur ce live.
Concernant Peter Tosh rien de meilleur que le captured live (en version longue) avec une version de "rastafari is" de plus de 10 minutes...

Tiens je vais me le mettre :love:


----------



## La mouette (19 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Collabo consensuel!!!  Tu seras tondu à la libération!




C'est bon pour la chevelure il semblerait...chouette une merde en moins dans ce monde cruel....vive mes cheveux...je le vaut..peut-être


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Septembre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que le problème vient aussi de leurs profs qui les matraques avec des « ont s?est tués pour avoir les 35 h, il faut pas en faire plus parce que ton patron va t?exploiter, ne bosse pas pour moins 3000¤ par mois sinon tu te fais baisser?.. » Afin voilà quelques exemple racontés par mes stagiaires.



haa! c'est la faute des profs.....evidemment....evidemment...
faut dire que celui qui bosse 50 heures par semaine et finit avec peine son mois c'est du a son prof, bien sur....
on devrait tous les tuer ces profs.....


----------



## Spyro (19 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Alors la question est :
> "Est ce l'attitude des patrons qui provoque le comportement des jeunes ou l'inverse ??"


De la poule ou de l'oeuf, mon expérience m'incite à penser que ce type de comportement des employeurs est plus ancien que les récriminations sur les jeunes fainéants qu'on entend partout aujourd'hui.
Mais bon, c'est un processus qui s'auto entretient  

Et: toujours est il que ce sont les empoyés qui font le travail


----------



## woulf (19 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> haa! c'est la faute des profs.....evidemment....evidemment...
> faut dire que celui qui bosse 50 heures par semaine et finit avec peine son mois c'est du a son prof, bien sur....
> on devrait tous les tuer ces profs.....



Là pour le coup, c'est toi qui est réducteur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> haa! c'est la faute des profs.....evidemment....evidemment...
> faut dire que celui qui bosse 50 heures par semaine et finit avec peine son mois c'est du a son prof, bien sur....
> on devrait tous les tuer ces profs.....



Pas de blème... Je suis peinard à la maison en train de carresser amoureusement la crosse...     :love:


----------



## jahrom (19 Septembre 2005)

Concernant les 35 h je vais donner mon point de vue.

Si l'on considère le marché du travail comme un gros gateau, les 35 h consistent à faire plus de part pour que tout le monde en profite.

Mais personellement  je ne pense pas que le gateau soit de taille fixe.
Je pense que si l'on travaille d'avantage, le gateau grossira et forcément tout le monde en mangera...

Enfin ce n'est que mon point de vue.


----------



## AOSTE (19 Septembre 2005)

C'est clair, tres bonne anlyse


----------



## Caddie Rider (19 Septembre 2005)

Je me rappelerai toujours de ce documentaire que j'ai vu en economie il y a 2 ans où l'on voyait un coréen qui ne pouvait pas comprendre comment un francais pouvait ne travailler que 35h par semaine....

Franchement je comprends pas, tu veux bosser plus tu gagneras plus, tu veux bosser moins tu gagneras moins. (certaines personnes ne l'ont toujours pas compris)


----------



## sofiping (19 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Moi ; le truc qui me fout puissemment les pastèques et qui titille le sociopathe qui roupille dans le tréfond de moi même, vautré tel le pourceau dans la soue ; c'est l'invention du caddie pour les gosses, dans les supermarchés.... Si seulement je pouvais tenir entre mes doigts fébriles le sombre corniaud qui a eu cette idée méphistophélique... Les mots me manquent pour décrire les tortures que j'aimerais lui faire subir avec des rafinements infinis de cruauté gratuite...
> Déjà que les adultes avaient la sale habitude de vouloir vous garer le grand modèle dans le fion quand vous faites la queue aux caisses ; la folie meurtrière vous gagne quand vous sentez que junior vous ruine les jambons ; parachevant ainsi l'oeuvre déstructrice entamée par sa mère...
> 
> Monsieur l'inventeur de cette calamité ; si vous lisez ces quelques lignes, écrites avec deux doigts déformés par la crispation ; sâchez que j'adorerais vous molester des jours entiers...
> ...



Et le ch'tit drapeau au bout de la perche ... hein  , l'est pas con cui là aussi ... :mouais:


----------



## Adrienhb (19 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Alors la question est :
> "Est ce l'attitude des patrons qui provoque le comportement des jeunes ou l'inverse ??"
> 
> Toujours est il que ce sont les premiers qui créent l'emploi...


 
Tout à fait d'accord là aussi, ce sont les patrons qui créent l'emploi.
Je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils respectent toujours ce qui devraient être leur partie du pacte social (donner une chance, récompenser le mérite, des choses du genre).
Pour autant non tout patron n'est pas un vil exploiteur et l'employé un pôv type à la limite de l'esclavage.  Et comme tu l'avais bien noté, certains employés mériteraient des coups de pied aux fesses. 
Tout comme Robertav le faisait bien remarqué... si on touche des allocs style rmi, il faudrait au moins que cela soit vraiment justifié.

A.


----------



## AOSTE (19 Septembre 2005)

y a ceux qui font face et les autres qui tournent le dos


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Là pour le coup, c'est toi qui est réducteur



ben, c'était un peu fait exprès quand meme.....  

mais bon....
Soyons serieux une seconde....
je connais actuellement 7 jeunes qui viennent de finir leurs etudes avec tous un D.E.S.S.
dans diverses categories....sur ces 7 , une a trouvé un emploi au CG du coin...
1 a trouvé deux mi-temps pour un tout petit smic a eux deux
et 5 qui apres avoir fait nombre d'entretient sans resultat vont se presenter a l'entree de l'I.U.F.M...
uniquement parce qu'il n'ont rien trouver d'autre....
ou des emploi de plus de 35 heures et guere plus payé qu'un smic......
pourquoi reflechir.....
en tout cas, je comprend leur reaction.....
au patron a s'adapter...,non...?


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Je me rappelerai toujours de ce documentaire que j'ai vu en economie il y a 2 ans où l'on voyait un coréen qui ne pouvait pas comprendre comment un francais pouvait ne travailler que 35h par semaine....
> 
> Franchement je comprends pas, tu veux bosser plus tu gagneras plus, tu veux bosser moins tu gagneras moins. (certaines personnes ne l'ont toujours pas compris)


 
et dire qu'il suffirait que tout le monde trouve du boulot pour qu'il n'y ait plus de chômage!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Franchement je comprends pas, tu veux bosser plus tu gagneras plus, tu veux bosser moins tu gagneras moins. (certaines personnes ne l'ont toujours pas compris)




pas forcement   

un ami de famille avait le choix entre travailler 30h ou 35h

il a preferé le 30h pas pour fenaintise mais avec 5h de plus il aurait du payer
la gardienne pour ses enfants et les impots et il aurait perdu toutes les alloc rentré scolaire , logement et prime a l'emplois


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> et dire qu'il suffirait que tout le monde trouve du boulot pour qu'il n'y ait plus de chômage!




il faudrait peut etre enlever certaines conditions pour certains emplois :

depuis fevrier il y a un poste vacant dans une  bibliotheque publique pas loins de chez moi  : j'ai postulé mais refusé vu que je ne fais pas partie du sois disant "public prioritaire"


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Septembre 2005)

On les a déjà toutes entendues ces conneries !!!

Pitié !

Passons à autre chose...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

c'est facile de passer a autre chose quand on a un boulot ou que on a pas envie de travailler !!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pas de blème... Je suis peinard à la maison en train de carresser amoureusement *la crosse* ...     :love:



"la crosse" !? ... vous utilisez ce mot en corse pour dire pénis ?


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est facile de passer a autre chose quand on a un boulot ou que on a pas envie de travailler !!



Tatav, tu me déçois.

Tu ne devrais pas parler sans savoir, ça c'est mon job, pas le tien...  

Je suis tout a fait conscient des inégalités frappantes que tu déplores, mais je suis aussi conscient de certaines autres, qui sont peut être moins évidentes pour toi.

A tout ceci je n'ai aucune solution à apporter, et personne ici n'a quoi que se soit de nouveau à dire.

Donc je maintiens :

On a déjà entendu toutes ces conneries, passons (enfin, passez...) à autre chose.

EDIT pour petit ajout :

Tout ce qu'on peut obtenir dans cette direction, c'est un étalage trés inquiètant des rancoeurs de chacuns.


----------



## garfield (19 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est facile de passer a autre chose quand on a un boulot ou que on a pas envie de travailler !!



Tu devrais t'établir en asie et acheter des quartiers de maisons et faire bosser des pigeons gratos!  
Ca rapporte bien a ce qu'il paraît!


----------



## garfield (19 Septembre 2005)

De plus les asiatiques sont tous en France, comme ça tu auras pas de problème à leur voler le boulot chez eux!


----------



## iKool (19 Septembre 2005)

La boîte pour laquelle je bosse ne recrute plus que des jeunes en sortie d'études (mais pas beaucoup, hein, inutile de m'envoyer des CV   )
Pourquoi si tous les jeunes ne sont que des branleurs mal habillés ?

Ben, c'est tout con : dans l'esprit de nos DRH, un jeune ça coûte moins cher en salaire, c'est baucoup plus perméable à la "culture d'entreprise" (en gros, travaille et tais-toi), c'est prêt à faire n'importe quoi pour éviter l'ANPE, c'est même parfois intimement persuadé de conneries genre "travailler plus pour gagner plus" et, en règle générale ça a une très mauvaise image du syndicalisme...
Et l'exemple leur donne raison puisque ceux qui ne rentrent pas dans le cadre ne sont pas pris !

Les employeurs et les recruteurs ont souvent une vision ternaire du "jeune" : gentil obéissant et bien habillé / fumiste glandeur / voyou.

C'est pitoyable, mais aujourd'hui, passer un entretient avec un espoir que ça marche, c'est très souvent accepter une double hypocrisie : celle du poste de secrétaire mal payé qu'on vous présente comme un eldorado de la liberté d'esprit et de la responsabilité, celle du type qui déteste la cravatte et veut garder une vie privée et des loisirs à côté de son job et se pointe en costard, la bouche amplie "d'ambition", "de sérieux et de rigueur", "de volonté de se dépasser, de faire ses preuves"...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A tout ceci je n'ai aucune solution à apporter, et personne ici n'a quoi que se soit de nouveau à dire.
> 
> Tout ce qu'on peut obtenir dans cette direction, c'est un étalage trés inquiètant des rancoeurs de chacuns.




ce thread n'est pas de deverser notre frustration pour quelques choses  ?
on en parle, on demande pas de solutions 

quels rancoeurs ? 
je ne suis pas ni rancouniere , ni jalouse ni autre sinon serait belle lurette que je ne frequenterait plus mes amis argentées , belle lurette que j'aurais collé un proces a mon ex mari, belle lurettes que je ne te repondrais plus


----------



## jahrom (19 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> "un jeune ça *coûte moins cher* en salaire, c'est baucoup plus *perméable* à la "culture d'entreprise" (en gros, *travaille et tais-toi*), c'est prêt à *faire n'importe quoi* pour éviter l'ANPE, c'est même parfois intimement persuadé de conneries genre "*travailler plus pour gagner plus*" et, en règle générale ça a une très *mauvaise image du syndicalisme*...




C'est EXACTEMENT ce que je cherche...même en jean basket, je suis preneur.... Si jamais il vous reste des CV....


----------



## iKool (19 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Tout ce qu'on peut obtenir dans cette direction, c'est un étalage trés inquiètant des rancoeurs de chacuns.


Au moins ça défoule.
Mais je comprend qu'un être dénué de rage, d'amertume et de verve vindicative tel que toi s'attriste de notre étalage de rancoeurs personnelles.
Tu es un saint, sonnyboy et la paix coule hors de toi comme le miel.


----------



## Spyro (19 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce thread n'est pas de deverser notre frustration pour quelques choses ?


Ce thread c'est surtout toys qui a eu un week-end pourri


----------



## iKool (19 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est EXACTEMENT ce que je cherche...même en jean basket, je suis preneur.... Si jamais il vous reste des CV....


  
On les a tous pris ceux là !!!
Mais si ils se reproduisent...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce thread n'est pas de deverser notre frustration pour quelques choses  ?
> on en parle, on demande pas de solutions
> 
> quels rancoeurs ?
> je ne suis pas ni rancouniere , ni jalouse ni autre sinon serait belle lurette que je ne frequenterait plus mes amis argentées , belle lurette que j'aurais collé un proces a mon ex mari, belle lurettes que je ne te repondrais plus



Je ne parlais pas que de toi, y a eu des réactions à certains de tes posts que je ne trouve pas non plus super "en place"...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Au moins ça défoule.
> Mais je comprend qu'un être dénué de rage, d'amertume et de verve vindicative tel que toi s'attriste de notre étalage de rancoeurs personnelles.
> Tu es un saint, sonnyboy et la paix coule hors de toi comme le miel.



Ben écoute kiki, force est de constater que je n'ai rien de comparable avec ce qui est écrit là.

J'ai parfois la rage, je suis un garçon assez amer (mais comment pourrait il en être autrement, à moins d'être idiot...), j'aime bien m'exprimer avec verve même si parfois ça n'en vaut pas la peine.

Mais en dehors de tout celà tu serais étonné de savoir à quel point je vais bien.


----------



## MrStone (19 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben écoute kiki, force est de constater que je n'ai rien de comparable avec ce qui est écrit là.
> 
> J'ai parfois la rage, je suis un garçon assez amer (mais comment pourrait il en être autrement, à moins d'être idiot...), j'aime bien m'exprimer avec verve même si parfois ça n'en vaut pas la peine.
> 
> Mais en dehors de tout celà tu serais étonné de savoir à quel point je vais bien.



Sacré saumon  Toujours à nager contre le courant


----------



## Malow (19 Septembre 2005)

Syndic pourri, plombier pourri, robineterie pourrie, et en plus c'est moi qu'on engueule   



_mode : ça fait du bien_


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Concernant les 35 h je vais donner mon point de vue.
> 
> Si l'on considère le marché du travail comme un gros gateau, les 35 h consistent à faire plus de part pour que tout le monde en profite.
> 
> ...




Arf cette vieille théorie éculée et bidon ! C'est du Tatcher tout craché ! Je l'ai encore entendu cette phrase il y a pas longtemps... en gros, plus on se baffre comme des porcs, plus il y a des miettes pour les pauvres.  :rateau: 
Déjà c'est faux, ça ne fonctionne pas, en plus y a toujours un couillon pour passer l'aspirateur avant que les pauvres arrivent en bas de la nappe   




> Moi ; le truc qui me fout puissemment les pastèques et qui titille le sociopathe qui roupille dans le tréfond de moi même, vautré tel le pourceau dans la soue ; c'est l'invention du caddie pour les gosses, dans les supermarchés.... Si seulement je pouvais tenir entre mes doigts fébriles le sombre corniaud qui a eu cette idée méphistophélique... Les mots me manquent pour décrire les tortures que j'aimerais lui faire subir avec des rafinements infinis de cruauté gratuite...
> Déjà que les adultes avaient la sale habitude de vouloir vous garer le grand modèle dans le fion quand vous faites la queue aux caisses ; la folie meurtrière vous gagne quand vous sentez que junior vous ruine les jambons ; parachevant ainsi l'oeuvre déstructrice entamée par sa mère...
> 
> Monsieur l'inventeur de cette calamité ; si vous lisez ces quelques lignes, écrites avec deux doigts déformés par la crispation ; sâchez que j'adorerais vous molester des jours entiers...
> ...





Je trucide le type également mais pas pour les mêmes raisons (quoique je veux bien participer quand même). Pourquoi pas une mini carte bleue pour que le petit n'enfant il puisse acheter des trucs lui n'aussi ??    

Allez prends tout ce que tu veux mon enfant, c'est carrouf qui paye, regarde comme c'est beau tous ces produits, regarde comme il est gros le gâteau et comme il faut qu'il soit de plus en plus gros, allez apprends à pousser ton caddie et composer le code de ton monéo, il suffit de consommer et après tu te pointeras comme un nase à un entretien d'embauche parce que tu auras conservé la même logique de consommation.



Moi voilà ce qui me fout la rage aujourd'hui, c'est qu'on consomme tout et que donc plus rien n'a de valeur, on se comporte comme des clients pour tout, TOUT, on exige car on nous l'a appris.

EXIGEZ la qualité !
EXIGEZ les prix les plus bas !
EXIGEZ !

Et après on se demande d'où vient toute cette merde, tout cet égoïsme.


Si y avait autant de tunes d'investi dans l'éducation et la formation que dans le marketing, la pub et la grande distribution, on en serait pas là.


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Syndic pourri, plombier pourri, robineterie pourrie, et en plus c'est moi qu'on engueule
> 
> 
> 
> _mode : ça fait du bien_


 
Fait comme tout le monde: adopte un plombier polonais! C'est très tendance cette année.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> On les a tous pris ceux là !!!
> Mais si ils se reproduisent...



Message à caractère informatif : Roberto mac-useur et bédéiste pour la maison d'édition Albin Michel examine des candidatures dans le sujet d'à côté. Précision la photo en string est recommandée et c'est pour du bénévolat mais comme tout le monde le sait, ça fait toujours bien sur un CV de chômeur (le bénévolat pas la photo en string, enfin ça dépend du poste à pourvoir, quoique...  du string peut-être aussi et de sûrement un tas d'autres choses comme pour tout).


----------



## iKool (19 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben écoute kiki, force est de constater que je n'ai rien de comparable avec ce qui est écrit là.
> 
> J'ai parfois la rage, je suis un garçon assez amer (mais comment pourrait il en être autrement, à moins d'être idiot...), j'aime bien m'exprimer avec verve même si parfois ça n'en vaut pas la peine.
> 
> Mais en dehors de tout celà tu serais étonné de savoir à quel point je vais bien.


Et bien je suis content de savoir que tu vas bien   
Moi aussi, ça va super !
Je trouvais juste l'allusion dalaïlamesque aux rancoeurs de chacun un peu étrange mise en rapport avec le ton habituel de ce que tu écris.
Opposition entre le fond (que tu critiques ici) et la forme (de tes posts) - ok, la comparaison était un peu tirée par les cheveux.

Mais quand même...

Kiki !
C'est un nom de clebs, ça !!!
(et pas un gros en plus)
Tu me vexes, là, Koko !


----------



## yvos (19 Septembre 2005)

tiens un autre café du commerce politico-politique


----------



## iKool (19 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tiens un autre café du commerce politico-politique


Paul n'aime pas ce fil, car c'est ici que Paul y tique !


----------



## jahrom (19 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Arf cette vieille théorie éculée et bidon ! C'est du Tatcher tout craché !



Tu as coupé une partie de mon message :
" Enfin ce n'est que mon point de vue."
On peut ne pas être d'accord. 

Moi j'ai commencé à bosser à 18 ans. J'ai travaillé beaucoup.
Aujourd'hui je gagne correctement ma vie. (j'ai 31ans).
Et bien je suis sur que si j'avais fait 35 h avec ma carte de la CGT en poche je gagnerais moins ma vie....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> "la crosse" !? ... vous utilisez ce mot en corse pour dire pénis ?



Hé hé hé... Et elle est du genre épiscopal...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2005)

putain c'est la saison des champignons, mais alors là, ça pousse !


----------



## Luc G (19 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A tout ceci je n'ai aucune solution à apporter


Moi non plus, hélas.

Ceci dit, contrairement à Sonny, je ne suis pas sûr que le fait d'en parler soit complètement inutile (je suis un grand sceptique optimiste   ). Ça a au moins l'avantage de montrer à tout un chacun que tout le monde ne pense pas comme lui, ce qu'il est toujours très facile et très tentant d'oublier.   

Sinon, si je suis licencié, ça va être dur : je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir encore une cravate (enfin "ma" cravate, la seule que j'ai eu) pas sûr si je l'ai encore qu'elle ait le look qu'il faut, coco ; sûr et certain que je ne sais pas faire un noeud de cravate.

Bon, j'ai eu un noeud paps aussi, et je dois toujours l'avoir : c'est bon là ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Septembre 2005)

monde de merde....



> Imagine
> 
> Imagine there's no heaven,
> It's easy if you try,
> ...


----------



## iKool (19 Septembre 2005)

Ouais, ouais, ouais, pas sûr qu'il serait embauché le chevelu à lunettes - et surtout pas comme comptable !


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2005)

monde de merde


----------



## dool (19 Septembre 2005)

Et merde a celui qui le lira !?  :rateau:


----------



## iKool (19 Septembre 2005)

Merde à celui qui lira le Monde ?

Crotte à qui lira le Figaro !


----------



## iKool (19 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Et merde a celui qui le lira !?  :rateau:


Ou lira bien qui lira le dernier.


----------



## toys (19 Septembre 2005)

merde alors le temps que je dorme vous avez fait 7 pages!


----------



## iKool (19 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> merde alors le temps que je dorme (...)pages!


Toi, tu vas à tes entretiens en jean !!!


----------



## toys (19 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu vas à tes entretiens en jean !!!


je vais pas aux entretiens j' ai assez de taf comme ça!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Message à caractère informatif : Roberto mac-useur et bédéiste pour la maison d'édition Albin Michel examine des candidatures dans le sujet d'à côté. Précision la photo en string est recommandée et c'est pour du bénévolat mais comme tout le monde le sait, ça fait toujours bien sur un CV de chômeur (le bénévolat pas la photo en string, enfin ça dépend du poste à pourvoir, quoique...  du string peut-être aussi et de sûrement un tas d'autres choses comme pour tout).





le probleme n'est pas le string (pour cela on decoupera une petite partie de ta fourrure feline )
mais trouver des caissieres dispo ,  gratis  :rateau:  :rateau:  et super mignonnes par dessus tout !!!      

on pourrait conseiller a roberto d'aller recruter chez carrouf 
mais meme s'il trouve la perle rare
je pose une option question "beauté fatale"       



dite , les mac-users pro AE , il ne serait pas possible de detourner une hotesse a Steve ?   


opppppp les beaux mec macg , sortez votre charme et aidez votre cop'


----------



## iKool (19 Septembre 2005)

Ca sent la fusion-acquisition tout ça.
Il y a des têtes qui vont tomber, suite à l'OPA amicale des potes à Roberto sur ce fil.
Vu que je suis côté "acquis" plutôt que "acquéreur", je vais me retrouver fissa à l'ANPE des threads.

Bon, réagissons, montrons patte blanche devant l'envahisseur - oui, oui, j'adore les caissières (merde, merde, ça va se voir que je suis largué !!!!!)


----------



## La mouette (19 Septembre 2005)

Ouf ! avant on parlait d'un monde de merde ici...maintenant de string...l

l'instinct de survie est le plus fort...sauvé


----------



## yvos (19 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent la fusion-acquisition tout ça.
> Il y a des têtes qui vont tomber, suite à l'OPA amicale des potes à Roberto sur ce fil.
> Vu que je suis côté "acquis" plutôt que "acquéreur", je vais me retrouver fissa à l'ANPE des threads.
> 
> Bon, réagissons, montrons patte blanche devant l'envahisseur - oui, oui, j'adore les caissières (merde, merde, ça va se voir que je suis largué !!!!!)


 
claro

peu importe les strings, les chemizafleurs et tout ça. Ici, c'est un monde de merde, alors les distractions de ce genre n'ont aucun effet!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Message à caractère informatif : Roberto mac-useur et bédéiste pour la maison d'édition Albin Michel examine des candidatures dans le sujet d'à côté. Précision la photo en string est recommandée et c'est pour du bénévolat mais comme tout le monde le sait, ça fait toujours bien sur un CV de chômeur (le bénévolat pas la photo en string, enfin ça dépend du poste à pourvoir, quoique...  du string peut-être aussi et de sûrement un tas d'autres choses comme pour tout).



There Is No Such A Thing As A Free Lunch


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ouf ! avant on parlait d'un monde de merde ici...maintenant de string...l
> 
> l'instinct de survie est le plus fort...sauvé


 
en même temps on ne s'éloigne pas trop ... du sujet!


----------



## La mouette (19 Septembre 2005)

ça part en sucette ce topic... :mouais: ......


----------



## iKool (19 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> There Is No Such A Thing As A Free Lunch


I am not a number
I am a free lunch !


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ça part en sucette ce topic... :mouais: ......


 
Avec iKool qui se prend pour un "free lunch"... je crains effectivement le pire


----------



## La mouette (19 Septembre 2005)

Chouette..ici c'est mieux qu'une emission de Julien Courbet .....


----------



## iKool (19 Septembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Avec iKool qui se prend pour un "free lunch"... je crains effectivement le pire


Mea culpa, mea maxima culpa, j'ai posté n'importe quoi !


----------



## iKool (19 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Chouette..ici c'est mieux qu'une emission de Julien Courbet .....


Attention, car nous allons...... (geste théatral)..... passer des coups d'fil !
(et peut-être même envoyer un de nos..... *JOURNALISTES*)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé hé... Et elle est du genre épiscopal...



Ben au moins tu pourras pas dire que satan l'habite... 
Sinon, ça doit pas être facile de trouver des préservatifs adaptés :affraid: 
et tu lubrifies comment ??... à l'eau bénite ?  :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Moi voilà ce qui me fout la rage aujourd'hui, c'est qu'on consomme tout et que donc plus rien n'a de valeur, on se comporte comme des clients pour tout, TOUT, on exige car on nous l'a appris.
> ...



Je ne sais plus qui disait : "Le Marketing tue !"...


----------



## La mouette (19 Septembre 2005)

Tuons le marketing....


----------



## iKool (19 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tuons le marketing....


Coupez lui la tête ! (t'façons, elle est pleine d'eau, alors...)


----------



## iKool (19 Septembre 2005)

Moi, ce qui me fout la haine, c'est d'être par moment un gros nain : je viens seulement de m'appercevoir que MacGé nous donnait plein de petits avatar tout jolis pour faire beau sous notre nom.

Et hop, me voilà affublé d'un grand chauve aux yeux bridés et à l'air vaguement triste !


----------



## La mouette (19 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Coupez lui la tête ! (t'façons, elle est pleine d'eau, alors...)




Quoi !!!   tuer la Mouette...criminel va   vais appelé B.B.  :love:


----------



## iKool (19 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ce qui me fout la haine, c'est d'être par moment un gros nain : je viens seulement de m'appercevoir que MacGé nous donnait plein de petits avatar tout jolis pour faire beau sous notre nom.
> 
> Et hop, me voilà affublé d'un grand chauve aux yeux bridés et à l'air vaguement triste !


Pardons aux personnes de petites taille, je n'ai rien contre eux, j'aime juste beaucoup cette pseudo-insulte de "gros nain"

et p...!!! ce que je peux détester le politiquement correct dans le langage !!!


----------



## iKool (19 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Quoi !!!   tuer la Mouette...criminel va   vais appelé B.B.  :love:


Ah non, pas B.B., je viens juste d'avouer que j'étais parfois un âne...  :rose:


----------



## La mouette (19 Septembre 2005)

Tu te répond à toi même iKool...tu veux un thé ou qqchose de plus fort...

Monde de merde ...

@+ je vais prendre l'air au bistrot du coin..


----------



## yvos (19 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> et p...!!! ce que je peux détester le politiquement correct dans le langage !!!


 
vraiment un monde de merde


----------



## iKool (19 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu te répond à toi même iKool...tu veux un thé ou qqchose de plus fort...
> 
> Monde de merde ...
> 
> @+ je vais prendre l'air au bistrot du coin..


Tu l'as dit !
V'la que je parle tout seul (et ça n'est pas la première fois)...

Mais qui sont ces gens en blanc qui me sourient ?

Hein ?

Nan, pas de piqure, naaaaaaaaaaaan....................


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ce qui me fout la haine, c'est d'être par moment un gros nain : je viens seulement de m'appercevoir que MacGé nous donnait plein de petits avatar tout jolis pour faire beau sous notre nom.
> 
> Et hop, me voilà affublé d'un grand chauve aux yeux bridés et à l'air vaguement triste !



Tu as vu aussi la galerie des messages automatiques ?   
Plusieurs rubriques :

- messages intellos
- je suis un geek
- les trolls
- SMS style
- je suis fun et cool
- café du commerce

 :love:


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tuons le marketing....




Je le cherche, je le cherche.... je sais toujours pas qui c'est en tout cas !


----------



## iKool (19 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tu as vu aussi la galerie des messages automatiques ?
> Plusieurs rubriques :
> 
> - messages intellos
> ...


Non, je ne vois pas où c'est.... :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (19 Septembre 2005)

Re, un monde de merde certe , et un monde glacé...brrrrrr...c'est l'automne ici...gris, gris...ça fait partie du monde de merde....


----------



## Foguenne (19 Septembre 2005)

et bien, c'est la joie ici.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Septembre 2005)

Et ouais, j'peux pas être partout !!!


----------



## Foguenne (19 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ouais, j'peux pas être partout !!!



Et c'est bien triste. 

Monde de merde.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ouais, j'peux pas être partout !!!



Non, tu peux pas. Ça c'est mon job.


----------



## toys (20 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> et bien, c'est la joie ici.


s'est un bon défouloire.

je l'ai lancé car il fallait que je me lache un bon coup.


----------



## bonpat (20 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> depuis 3- 4 années , cet a dire, depuis la grande flambée de l'immobilier , ma ville et tout autour est en train d'etre racheté par des orientaux ....



C'est vrai que je t'ai souvent envoyée promener sans raison... je m'en excuse.  

Là, bien entendu, tes propos me dégoûtent (même avec ton post suivant qui essaye de les "apaiser")

Mais, je suis surtout dégoûté par les sites Web qui laissent passer cela...
Je suis vraiment sérieux... ça ne vous gêne vraiment pas de lire cela...?

Je sais, je pourrais partir si le ton du site ne me plait pas... mais même dans un cyber café ou dans un vrai café, pourquoi les réactions ne sont pas plus violentes après ce que tu as écrit?

Petit à petit, "la bête immonde" (pour ceux qui se souviennent de ce que c'est) fait son nid...

bonne journée

ps: sérieusement robertav je n'ai rien contre toi. Et d'ailleurs je n'aurai vraiment pas envie de te marcher dessus... ça sent trop mauvais.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Septembre 2005)

La politique, l'immobilier, l'emploi, les supermarchés.. d'accord. Mais Dieu dans tout ça ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Septembre 2005)

Heyyyyy!
mais il fait beau ce matin, c'est la teuf ça!!
moi qui passe mes journees a bosser dehors, ça m'arrange bien dites donc!!
pis avec l'avance que j'ai prise hier, je peux debaucher a 14h si je veux, mais c'est bien cool!!
Et dire que ce soir on me debarasse des mes points de suture, je vais enfin pouvoir prendre un bain brulant avec ma douce et tendre, wo wo wooooooohhh!! :love:

ah ouais, pis en plus...

:mouais:


attendez la...
mais je m'ai gourré de thread?

...

Oh vach'te!! 
desole les mecs, continuez, continuez...
je sors, j'avais pas vu...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Septembre 2005)

*Il est était une fois*
une reine, une femme très belle qui régnait sur un royaume. 

La jalousie de la reine est sans limite et Blanche-Neige était réduite à s'occuper de tâches ménagères ingrates. Un Prince qui passait dans les environs la surprend alors qu'elle chante et tombe amoureux d'elle. 

Tous les jours, la reine demandait à son miroir magique qui était la plus belle. C'était elle. Mais un matin, le miroir lui dit que la beauté de Blanche Neige surpassait la sienne. Folle de rage, elle demande alors au chasseur chargé d'accompagner Blanche-Neige lors de ses promenades, de l'emmener loin en forêt, de la tuer et de lui ramener son coeur comme preuve de l'exécution de sa mission. Le chasseur ne peut se résoudre à tuer la princesse et lui conseille de fuir, ramenant à la Reine un coeur de biche. 

Abandonnée seule dans cette contrée inconnue, Blanche-Neige est consolée par les animaux qui la conduisent à une maison "de poupée" située au fond des bois. Le rangement et la propreté ne semble pas être la passion de ses occupants, absents pour l'instant. Forte de ses qualités de maîtresse de maison, Blanche-Neige, aidée par ses amis animaux, nettoie et range la maison de fonds en combles. 

À leur retour de la mine, les 7 nains découvrent leur maison resplendissante et Blanche-Neige couchée sur leurs petits lits, épuisée par cette journée riche en événements. A son réveil, elle raconte son histoire et demande aux nains de la garder auprès d'eux. Les nains acceptent, d'autant que Blanche-Neige leur promet de s'occuper d'eux et de leur faire de bons petits plats et des desserts. 

La Reine apprend par son miroir magique que le chasseur a trompé sa confiance et décide d'exécuter elle-même sa sale besogne. Par sa magie, elle se transforme en vieille mendiante et prépare un panier de pommes empoisonnées qu'elle compte offrir à Blanche-Neige. 

Pendant que les nains travaillent à la mine, la vieille femme arrive à convaincre Blanche-Neige de la laisser entrer dans la maison en échange de quoi elle lui offre "une pomme magique" qui exaucera ses voeux si elle la croque. Les animaux qui ont reconnu la sorcière partent prévenir les nains qui accourent au plus vite mais arrivent trop tard. Blanche-Neige a croqué la pomme et sombre dans un sommeil de mort. Les nains poursuivent la vieille femme dont le triomphe sera de courte durée car elle tombe dans un précipice et se tue. 

Fort heureusement, les nains ne peuvent se résoudre à enterrer Blanche-Neige et la place dans un cercueil de verre qu'ils veillent sans relâche et fleurissent constamment. Un beau jour, le Prince qui la cherchait en vain la retrouve enfin et l'embrasse. 

Ce premier baiser d'amour met fin au sortilège et Blanche-Neige se réveille pour le plus grand bonheur de tous.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Septembre 2005)

et là, il la b...ouffe...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et là, il la b...




*S'ils veulent s'aimer*
et avoir de nombreux enfants, ils ne vont pas avoir trente-six solutions...




 :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> ps: sérieusement robertav je n'ai rien contre toi. Et d'ailleurs je n'aurai vraiment pas envie de te marcher dessus... ça sent trop mauvais.



Tu parlais de la bête immonde... Elle adore la misère des mots aussi.


----------



## Adrienhb (20 Septembre 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Petit à petit, "la bête immonde" (pour ceux qui se souviennent de ce que c'est) fait son nid...



La _bête immonde_ a aussi fort bien progressé parce qu'un grand nombre de personnes n'ont pas voulu prendre en compte les questions qui faisaient son fond de commerce, l'immigration en premier lieu...

A.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *S'ils veulent s'aimer*
> et avoir de nombreux enfants, ils ne vont pas avoir trente-six solutions...
> 
> 
> ...


 mais po du tout, ya plein de solutions tres hygieniques maintenant... 
sans jeu de mots...


----------



## Jose Culot (20 Septembre 2005)

Posté par LPFDLS
Ce premier baiser d'amour met fin au sortilège et Blanche-Neige se réveille pour le plus grand bonheur de tous.

Ma mère me disait.....Ils se marierent et trois mois plus tard ils eurent un bel enfant . Comme quoi la vertu est toujours récompensée.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Septembre 2005)

*Concernant cette bête immonde qui a connu ses heures de gloire il y a une soixantaine d'années*
Il ne faut pas faire d'amalgame entre fascisme une réaction telle que celle de Robertav.

Dans ce beau pays et riche qu'est la France, il y a pourtant beaucoup de gens qui peinent à s'insérer, trouver un emploi, joindre les deux bouts tous les mois. 
Par contre, et c'est là ou le bât blesse, de nombreuses autres personnes refusent de s'insérer et préfèrent vivre en magouillant et en exploitant les lourdeurs et les failles de l'administration sans chercher à travailler.

Cela semble compréhensible que celui qui peine au quotidien, qui aspire à une vie "normale" et à vivre de façon simple et honnête, puisse ressentir de l'injustice face à cela.
Cela me semble compréhensible que celui qui gagne son salaire à la sueur de son front et se voit prélevé et taxé de tous côtés puisse ressentir de l'injustice à voir d'autres personnes profiter abusivement du système et ne rien faire.
Pourtant, on ne peux que se réjouir de vivre dans un pays avec un système social développé.

Par ailleurs, voir des gens au crâne rasé, paraboots et bomber camouflé lever le bras et arborer des drapeaux nationaux-socialistes, voir un certain Jean Marie ½il de verre au second tour des élections présidentielles françaises, voir plus généralement les partis d'extrême droite gagner des voix aux quatres coins de l'Europe n'a absolument rien de plaisant.

Les partis d'extrême droite trouvent dans le ras le bol et la misère d'excellents réservoirs de voix.
L'immigration semble poser problème en France, entre ceux qui veulent mettre tous les étrangers dehors et ceux qui ouvriraient en grand les frontières il y a de la marge. Toujours est-il qu'une bonne partie de la population s'offusque du laxisme des autorités.

Oui, il peut y avoir malaise, mais il ne faut pas tout mélanger. Voici mon humble avis.


----------



## woulf (20 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Concernant cette bête immonde qui a connu ses heures de gloire il y a une soixantaine d'années*
> Il ne faut pas faire d'amalgame entre fascisme une réaction telle que celle de Robertav.
> 
> Dans ce beau pays et riche qu'est la France, il y a pourtant beaucoup de gens qui peinent à s'insérer, trouver un emploi, joindre les deux bouts tous les mois.
> ...



Voilà qui est parfaitement dit


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> ...arborer des drapeaux nationaux-socialistes...


Bonjour

Le deuxième adjectif cité ravive les souvenirs...
Le ravageur "Mein Kampf" n'était-il pas largement inspiré par "Das Kapital" ?
Le dénommé Benito M. n'était-il pas le patron du MSI (Movimento ... Italiano) ?
...


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

*Tout à fait d'accord*
avec lepurfils.

Il faut se méfier de cette étiquette de "facho" qu'on a tendance à foutre sur tout le monde à tour de bras. Ca banalise le concept et ça radicalise par exclusion intellectuelle des gens qui souvent n'ont vraiment pas besoin de ça.
Il vaut souvent mieux un dialogue, même un peu "musclé" qu'une exclusion drapé dans notre "morale" qui ne résoud rien et ne fait que nous donner la bonne conscience d'être dans le "bon" camp - avec une exception pour les rasés en bombers et bras levé bien haut déjà au delà de tout dialogue possible.

J'ai été aussi très choqué par le premier post de Robertav - mais choqué aussi par un système qui laisse se transformer dans les esprits des pratiques delictueuses en amalgame avec une population immigrée, choqué qu'il soit si difficile de se loger aujourd'hui en France...

J'espère que ce qui ennerve Robertav, ce sont les pratiques qu'elle décrit, pas le fait qu'elle soient commises par des asiatiques - nos rois de l'immobilier bien d'chez nous ne valent guère mieux.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2005)

c'est ici le sujet sur l'apple expo ?


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est ici le sujet sur l'apple expo ?


La peul expo ?
Faut parler le fulfulde pour ça.


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> La _bête immonde_ a aussi fort bien progressé parce qu'un grand nombre de personnes n'ont pas voulu prendre en compte les questions qui faisaient son fond de commerce, l'immigration en premier lieu...
> 
> A.





Bah vas-y... dis nous quel est le problème avec l'immigration ? Y en a trop ?    :hein: 

Je suis d'accord avec Bonpat, faut porter une croix gammée pour que personne s'offusque de l'adjectif fasciste mais par contre suffit d'être un tout petit peu pas blanc pour qu'on vous montre du doigt et que les passants vous jettes des pierres en vous accusant de tous les mots.

En Bourgogne, j'ai mon frère et mon meilleur ami qui travaillent dans la bâtiment/peinture/décod d'intérieur, ils bossent souvent au black, et c'est les bien blancs bien français la plupart du temps qui font appel à eux, sans parler des nantis bourgeois avec des merco et bmw qui payent cash rubis sur l'ongle. Est-ce que j'en tire des conclusions pour autant ???

Alors les clichés, les raccourcis et tout cette merde, nan merci.





> Cela semble compréhensible que celui qui peine au quotidien, qui aspire à une vie "normale" et à vivre de façon simple et honnête, puisse ressentir de l'injustice face à cela.




Oui et ALORS ??? Ca lui donne le droit d'être raciste et con ? Bah nan...

Tain mais moi je les envie pas les connards et les racailles en bmw, j'en veux pas de leur vie, si elle vous plaît tant, prenez-là !


A l'époque ou on expulse manu militari des sans papiers qui auraient autant le droit que vous de rester, à l'époque ou la double peine vient juste d'être "abolie", à l'époque ou par dizaines, des gens meurent à nos frontières devant les miradors ou dans des trains d'atterrissages de nos avions, je trouve ignoble de parler de laxisme concernant l'immigration.

Quand on sait que son chiffre n'a pas augmenté depuis plusieurs années et qu'il est même inférieur, je me dis que décidément, la bête immonde grimpe.





> Les partis d'extrême droite trouvent dans le ras le bol et la misère d'excellents réservoirs de voix.
> L'immigration semble poser problème en France, entre ceux qui veulent mettre tous les étrangers dehors et ceux qui ouvriraient en grand les frontières il y a de la marge. Toujours est-il qu'une bonne partie de la population s'offusque du laxisme des autorités.



C'est pas l'immigration qui pose le plus gros problème, c'est la bêtise et l'ignorance crasse des Français qui se réclament patriotes et nationalistes quand ils n'ont plus que cette bannière sous laquelle se ranger, alors que leur pays, la France, ils n'en parlent même pas la langue et n'en connaisse pas la culture.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas l'immigration qui pose le plus gros problème, c'est la bêtise et l'ignorance crasse des Français qui se réclament patriotes et nationalistes quand ils n'ont plus que cette bannière sous laquelle se ranger, alors que leur pays, la France, ils n'en parlent même pas la langue et n'en connaisse pas la culture.



Là dessus je ne suis pas d'accord.

Et vu la façon dont l'europe se transforme actuellement, tu vas bientot voir, que le Français est loin, trés loin d'être le pire dans ce domaine.

Pour le reste je suis assez d'accord avec toi, sauf quand tu traites les gens de racistes ET con, ça s'est une erreur. Ils votent comme toi, ont un avis comme toi, faut le respecter, content ou pas.

Et crois moi, si y en a un qui n'a pas envie de respecter l'avis des autres c'est bien moi, mais je me force.

EDIT pour petit ajout :

D'autre part, je constate qu'il parait difficile de parler d'emploi sans parler d'immigration.

Y a manifestement un vrai malaise, inutile donc de se voiler la face d'un coté en se drapant derrière le respect de la personne humaine dont on sait bien qu'il a ses limites (ceux qui ne le savaient pas on vu les images de la nouvelles orleans...), inutile aussi de tout mettre sur le dos de l'immigration, on sait bien qu'avant les italiens, avant les arabes et avant tous les autres, ici y avait des Français, et qu'il y avait déjà des feignasses...

Faut garder les yeux ouverts, essayer d'être juste, dans un sens comme dans l'autre.

Et comme disait Edouard Balladur "il faut savoir raison garder..."


----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon coup de guele ......
> 
> 
> depuis 3- 4 années , cet a dire, depuis la grande flambée de l'immobilier , ma ville et tout autour est en train d'etre racheté par des orientaux ....
> de rues entieres, voir des quartiers leur appartiennent


 
Ben vers chez moi c'est plutot des Anglais qui achetent tout. Eh ben franchement je préfèrerais des Orientaux, au moins il savent faire a bouffer.


----------



## NED (20 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et comme disait Edouard Balladur "il faut savoir raison garder..."



Ha c'est pas Yoda alors....
Ptain j'hesite a changer mon avatar avec la tronche d'Edouard....c'est très cornélien comme choix...


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2005)

Certes, mais :




			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste je suis assez d'accord avec toi, sauf quand tu traites les gens de racistes ET con, ça s'est une erreur. Ils votent comme toi, ont un avis comme toi, faut le respecter, content ou pas.



Je ne le respecte pas, la discrimination raciale est un délit, point barre. Une phrase qui commence par "les juifs, les jaunes, les arabes, les hollandais" et qui finit par "prenne notre argent, notre boulot, nos femmes", c'est du racisme, on a beau le prendre dans le sens qu'on veut, c'est raciste.

Anecdote (oui j'aime bien ça, ça n'a aucune valeur mais bon) :

19 h 30 à carrouf, les gens sont fatigués, il manque de caissières, les queues sont très longues, les gens sont sur les nerfs. Arrive un papi de 75 ans avec sonotone apple qui plante son caddie plein au début de la file, genre "j'ai rien vu, je suis sourd", j'entends autour de moi la fureur du peuple (qui ne s'expriment celle-ci que dans les urnes, à l'abris) qui gronde, la femme derrière moi dit "oh mais il rêve LUI, moi ça me bouffe ça !!!!", je tape alors doucement sur l'épaule du petit vieux (pas trop fort pour pas qu'il meurt) et lui dit d'aller voir ailleurs, il s'excuse et se casse, je l'excuse auprès des gens, je dis qu'il est vieux et tout... 2 minutes après, même scène avec une fille avec un tchador noir, elle plante sa poussette et ses 2 articles au début de la file, j'entends à nouveau la fureur du peuple qui gronde, la femme derrière moi me refait la même crise d'apoplexie agrémentée de la même phrase si chère à ma momam : "oh moi ça me bouffe ça !!!!!!!!!!!", mais elle ne fait rien, son gros fils ballot redit comme la 1ère fois "oh mais c'est bon maman, c'est pas grave, tu vas pas te rendre malade pour ça", il a pas tort, mais il pourrait soulager sa ptite moman quand même. Je m'exécute à nouveau, la jeune fille toute vêtue de noir, me regarde et rougie un peu, elle pouffe, elle ne s'en était pas rendu compte.... (bah ouai ça arrive)... fous toi de ma gueule... alors j'explique gentiment mais avec insistance que ça ne se fait pas et elle m'explique alors qu'elle a que 2 petits articles, mais j'insiste et lui dit alors qu'à ce moment là, il fallait demander, qu'avec un beau sourire et malgré sa race, on l'aurait laissé passer, je lui dit que les gens ne sont pas contents et qu'il y en a quelques-uns qui eux aussi ont seulement quelques articles, mais elle ne lâche rien et me dit que si elle n'avait pas eu seulement que 2 articles, elle ne serait pas passé devant tout le monde, j'abandonne, je reviens à ma place et là j'entends : "hein... comme par hasard..." tout était dit, le petit vieux bien français n'existait déjà même plus.

En tout cas, si les gens tapaient un peu plus sur les épaules des autres avec courtoisie mais fermeté, on serait à mon avis moins emmerdé par les cons. (et c'est totalement valable dans les 2 sens, autant pour les méchants qui se permettent tout que pour les peureux qui souffrent en silence sauf quand ils votent).

Et puis peut-être que personne ne l'aurait laissé passer cette fille pas française avec son tchador.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2005)

Je sortais des toilettes, et là je me suis dis... tu ne devineras jamais !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, ouais...
Un peu comme "*Ils* viennent jusque dans nos bras, égorger *nos* fils et *nos* compagnes" ou "Qu'un sang impure abreuve *nos* sillons", alors...


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mais...  il est des fois ou la politesse voudrait bien que l'on cède sa place à une personne plus âgée que soit... non ?  et à d'autres aussi...


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

Le terme même de racisme est une connerie - il n'y a qu'une race humaine, le concepts de race blanche ou noire ou jaune est une hérésie scientifique inventée pour servir la soupe à tous ceux qui voudraient à tout prix voir une hiérarchisation des êtres humains basée sur la couleur de leur peau (hiérarchisation qui leur soit favorable, évidement)
Je préfère parler de xénophobie.
Et pour en rajouter une couche sur JPTK, toute phrase commençant par les ... est une phrase qui commence mal - même "les fachos sont tous des cons" parce qu'il y en a malheureusement qui réflechissent beaucoup, par exemple au moyen de répandre le bourbier puant qui leur sert d'idéologie.
"Les jeunes", "les pédés", "les noirs" tout ça sont des généralisations stupides, des négations de la spécificité des individus.

Tiens, j'en ai une : "les PCistes sont des abrutis"...


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ouais...
> Un peu comme "*Ils* viennent jusque dans nos bras, égorger *nos* fils et *nos* compagnes" ou "Qu'un sang impure abreuve *nos* sillons", alors...




Bah quoi ? Tu veux dire que la Marseillaise est un hymne belliqueux et raciste ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi ? Tu veux dire que la Marseillaise est un hymne belliqueux et raciste ?



Disons que ces deux phrases-là m'ont toujours fait un effet bizarre...


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais...  il est des fois ou la politesse voudrait bien que l'on cède sa place à une personne plus âgée que soit... non ?  et à d'autres aussi...


Tout à fait.
Mais la politesse s'exerce mieux envers des personnes qui ne l'exigent pas comme un droit.


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais...  il est des fois ou la politesse voudrait bien que l'on cède sa place à une personne plus âgée que soit... non ?  et à d'autres aussi...




Et puis quoi encore, faut pas abuser, je me suis dit ça aussi mais franchement il n'avait qu'à demander, à se plaindre un peu de son dos, à geindre un peu et tout le monde le laissait passer, mais nan, il a fait semblant de pas nous voir alors qu'il aille se faire voir justement.


----------



## Macbeth (20 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> je lui dit que les gens ne sont pas contents et qu'il y en a quelques-uns qui eux aussi ont seulement quelques articles, mais elle ne lâche rien et me dit que si elle n'avait pas eu seulement que 2 articles, elle ne serait pas passé devant tout le monde, j'abandonne, je reviens à ma place et là j'entends : "hein... comme par hasard..." tout était dit, le petit vieux bien français n'existait déjà même plus.



N'empèche que s'il y a un truc qui réuni tout le monde, Blanc, Noir, Juif, Musulman, catho....c'tes la connerie...
Elle a rien lâché la nana ???...Ce n'est certainement pas parce-qu'elle avait un Chador qu'on doit s'empècher de penser que c'était peut-être bien une sale conne....pas une sale conne arabe non, une sale conne tout court...et que si ç'avait été un petit vieux bien franchouillard avec un sonotone, ç'aurais pas été un sale con vieux avec un sonotone, mais un sale con tout court.


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> "les fachos sont tous des cons"



En plus "y en a des biens"


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi ? Tu veux dire que la Marseillaise est un hymne belliqueux et raciste ?


La marseillaise, comme toute petite chanson de variété, est ancrée dans son époque, elle résiste très mal à l'usure du temps.
Au jour d'aujourd'hui, il faut bien avouer que ces paroles sonnent un peu connes, inutilement belliqueuses et vengeresses (sans parler de la musique... Barbelivien a eu des ancêtres !!)


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et puis quoi encore, faut pas abuser, je me suis dit ça aussi mais franchement il n'avait qu'à demander, à se plaindre un peu de son dos, à geindre un peu et tout le monde le laissait passer, mais nan, il a fait semblant de pas nous voir alors qu'il aille se faire voir justement.



... Toi ça se voit que tu ne travailles pas dans un environement tout plein de petites personnes âgées...

Enfin... je pense qu'ils n'osent plus demander de peur de se faire jetter...  

Mais chacun sa façon d'agir...  hein...


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2005)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> N'empèche que s'il y a un truc qui réuni tout le monde, Blanc, Noir, Juif, Musulman, catho....c'tes la connerie...
> Elle a rien lâché la nana ???...Ce n'est certainement pas parce-qu'elle avait un Chador qu'on doit s'empècher de penser que c'était peut-être bien une sale conne....pas une sale conne arabe non, une sale conne tout court...et que si ç'avait été un petit vieux bien franchouillard avec un sonotone, ç'aurais pas été un sale con vieux avec un sonotone, mais un sale con tout court.



C'était une sale conne, j'ai jamais dit le contraire   J'aurais aimé que tout le monde lui dise


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> N'empèche que s'il y a un truc qui réuni tout le monde, Blanc, Noir, Juif, Musulman, catho....c'tes la connerie...
> Elle a rien lâché la nana ???...Ce n'est certainement pas parce-qu'elle avait un Chador qu'on doit s'empècher de penser que c'était peut-être bien une sale conne....pas une sale conne arabe non, une sale conne tout court...et que si ç'avait été un petit vieux bien franchouillard avec un sonotone, ç'aurais pas été un sale con vieux avec un sonotone, mais un sale con tout court.


La connerie est parmis les choses les plus répandues au monde - et surtout des plus également répandues parmis toutes les tranches de la population (quel que soit le critère d'établissement des dites tranches)


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ... Toi ça se voit que tu ne travailles pas dans un environement tout plein de petites personnes âgées...
> 
> Enfin... je pense qu'ils n'osent plus demander de peur de se faire jetter...
> 
> Mais chacun sa façon d'agir...  hein...




Arrête je vais pleurer  :rateau: 

C'était un roublard, il a été plus loin et il a fait le même numéro, il fait ça depuis qu'il est né, je les adore les ptit vieux mais on me l'a fait pas, sonotone ou tchador, même combat !


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Au jour d'aujourd'hui



Pourquoi cette expression n'est pas un pléonasme ? Je me suis toujours demandé.


----------



## bonpat (20 Septembre 2005)

Dans tous les cas, on ne pas obliger les gens à aimer les étrangers.
Ce qui m'a beaucoup choqué c'est que un ou des Webmasters n'aient pas réagi.

Pour le reste et bien, il y a des gens bons et mauvais partout, français, suisses, belges ou "étrangers". Franchement, donnez un permis de travail à un étranger, ce n'est pas mieux que de le laisser travailler au noir sans payer d'impôts, ni de t.v.a. Sans compter les problèmes de santé non assurés.
Et si l'on me dit que le chomage.... je prefere 1 milliard de fois donner du travail à un étranger qui a envie de travailler et être déclaré qu'à un français qui n'en a pas forcément envie.

Il faut arrêter de penser que le travail en France doit être réservé au français parce qu'ils sont nés sur ce sol. Croyez-vous vraiment que tous les Français sont plus méritants de quoi que ce soit, que des étrangers de par le seul fait d'être né à l'intérieur des frontières?


----------



## krystof (20 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ... Toi ça se voit que tu ne travailles pas dans un environement tout plein de petites personnes âgées...
> 
> Enfin... je pense qu'ils n'osent plus demander de peur de se faire jetter...
> 
> Mais chacun sa façon d'agir...  hein...



Tu vois, moi j'ai bossé dans un environnement tout plein de petites personnes en fauteuil roulant.

Et bien dans un supermarché, celui qui arrive avec son fauteuil, roule sur les pieds de tout le monde et passe devant, sans demander pardon, pour accéder aux caisses, je ne peux m'empêcher de penser que c'est un connard., même si la caisse en question lui est prioritaire.

Le handicap, la vieillesse et le reste ne sont pas des passes droit. On est en droit d'attendre un minimum de savoir-vivre, bordel !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> La marseillaise, comme toute petite chanson de variété, est ancrée dans son époque, elle résiste très mal à l'usure du temps.
> Au jour d'aujourd'hui, il faut bien avouer que ces paroles sonnent un peu connes, inutilement belliqueuses et vengeresses (sans parler de la musique... Barbelivien a eu des ancêtres !!)




Ça c'est une belle hérésie ! Revois ton histoire et la définition de patriotisme. Tu devrais être censuré ! Bafouer les institutions et les valeurs nationales n'ont jamais grandi personne.


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ... Toi ça se voit que tu ne travailles pas dans un environement tout plein de petites personnes âgées...
> 
> Enfin... je pense qu'ils n'osent plus demander de peur de se faire jetter...
> 
> Mais chacun sa façon d'agir...  hein...


Ouais, euh...
Au supermarché où je vais, à l'heure ou j'y vais, il y a tout plein de personnes âgées qui font leurs courses.
Certaines (la plupart) en arrivant aux caisses "gagnent des places" assez facilement (un sourire, parfois juste une attitude, le simple fait d'être derrière moi et d'avoir visiblement du mal à rester longtemps debout...)
D'autres arrivent comme en terrain conquis, doublent sans rien dire, vous lance des regards de tueurs ("ose dire quelque chose petit con de jeune")...

Il faut arrêter, il y a autant de cons chez les vieux que chez les autres et leur âge n'est en rien une excuse.
Le fait qu'il y ait aussi des cons chez les plus jeunes qui préfèrent que papy fasse une attaque plutôt que de lui donner sa place n'en est pas une non plus.

La connerie des autres ne justifie jamais d'agir comme un con


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2005)

Comme disait Raffarin  après avoir déjà déclaré que "la route est droite mais la pente est forte" et qu'"il existe aussi une intelligence de la main [...] et elle communique directement avec le coeur" donc "ne soyons pas frileux, ne soyons pas frigides (...)", m'a pas omis non plus de nous rappeller que "si on annonce tout à l'avance, on est bloqué. On tire le canard en vol après l'avoir incité à décoller". Quel philosophe tout de même !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Comme disait Raffarin  après avoir déjà déclaré que "la route est droite mais la pente est forte" et qu'"il existe aussi une intelligence de la main [...] et elle communique directement avec le coeur" donc "ne soyons pas frileux, ne soyons pas frigides (...)", m'a pas omis non plus de nous rappeller que "si on annonce tout à l'avance, on est bloqué. On tire le canard en vol après l'avoir incité à décoller". Quel philosophe tout de même !



Vi ! dommage qu'il ne se soit pas cantonné à ça, ça nous aurait fait des vacances !  :mouais:


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Le handicap, la vieillesse et le reste ne sont pas des passes droit. *On est en droit d'attendre un minimum de savoir-vivre, bordel !



je n'ai pas écrit ça....  bordel !


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vi ! dommage qu'il ne se soit pas cantonné à ça, ça nous aurait fait des vacances !  :mouais:



Pool!  


PS: Désolée, :rose: c'est pour la démo


----------



## AOSTE (20 Septembre 2005)

Je pense que nous sommes toutes et tous des cons. Car nul n'est a l'abri d'une erreur de comportement.

Exemple: Aujourd'hui je conduis trés bien vitesse respectée, clignotants ect.... puis j'evite un con qui tourne sans metre son clignotant, donc je suis un tres tres bon conducteur et l'autre un pauvre con qui ne respecte rien surtout pas les autres. Mais oui il y a un Mais hier c'été moi le con car c'est moi qui n'avais pas actionné mon clignotant.


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est une belle hérésie ! Revois ton histoire et la définition de patriotisme. Tu devrais être censuré ! Bafouer les institutions et les valeurs nationales n'ont jamais grandi personne.


Sujet sensible, visiblement...
Alors, je suis français, plutôt content de l'être (je ne peux pas dire fier, je suis né comme ça, je n'ai rien fait pour le devenir, il n'y a ni fierté ni honte à avoir).
Pourquoi ?
Parce que la France, à mon avis, est dans le top ten de ce qui ressemble le plus à une démocratie, parce que des français se sont battus pour certaines valeurs, pour bâtir un ensemble d'institutions, un système que je trouve plutôt bon et pour la défense duquel je suis prêt à me battre - toutes chose liées à des idéaux humanistes que je partage.

Maintenant, la marseillaise...
C'est une chanson, rien de plus - j'ai le droit d'en critiquer les paroles ou la musique comme pour n'importe quel morceau de musique. Après, si c'est "conne" qui te gêne, je le retire, c'est effectivement de partis pris, sans beaucoup de finesse ou d'esprit d'analyse (mais il y a nettement pire dans le fil sur la StarAc'). Mais "belliqueuse" ou "vengeresse" ?
Tout ça (l'hymne, le drapeau, le buste de Marianne...) ce sont des symboles de la République et je trouve dommage de sacraliser des symboles au point de ne plus pouvoir emettre un avis dessus sans se voir soupçonner d'être un "mauvais français".

Au passage : sacraliser des symboles républicains, c'est réintroduire du divin là où, justement, ceux qui chantaient la marseillaise auraient bien aimé en retirer un peu...

Mon post ne contenait absolument RIEN de critique envers les institutions de la 5ième république que je respecte, ne serait-ce que par comparaison avec les régimes politiques de la plupart des autres habitants du globe.


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui il y a un Mais hier c'été moi le con car c'est moi qui n'avais pas actionné mon clignotant.



Putain, personne voulait me croire qu'un gorille m'avait coupé la route sans mettre son clignotant et en me faisant des bras d'honneurs !   Je ne suis pas fous, YOUPI !


----------



## Malow (20 Septembre 2005)

Je vous lis depuis tout à l'heure et ça me fait penser à ce film : pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu : 

"Collision parle de l'intolérance et de la compassion, de la manière dont nous détestons tous être jugés sans jamais refuser de juger les autres, ce qui est totalement contradictoire."

Plusieurs nationalités y sont représentées, et aucune n'est épargnée par la Bêtise.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Sujet sensible, visiblement...
> Alors, je suis français, plutôt content de l'être (je ne peux pas dire fier, je suis né comme ça, je n'ai rien fait pour le devenir, il n'y a ni fierté ni honte à avoir).



Mais c'est un scandale ça aussi, pendant trop longtemps, il a été "interdit" ou "mal vu" d'avoir un sentiment d'appartenance nationale.

Pourquoi ?

Le résultat de tout ça c'est que partout, le sentiment national revient sur le devant de la scène, sauf dans les pays ou il n'avait jamais disparus (europe du nord surtout..) et ce avec tous les excés que ça implique.


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je vous lis depuis tout à l'heure et ça me fait penser à ce film : pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu :
> 
> "Collision parle de l'intolérance et de la compassion, de la manière dont nous détestons tous être jugés sans jamais refuser de juger les autres, ce qui est totalement contradictoire."
> 
> Plusieurs nationalités y sont représentées, et aucune n'est épargnée par la Bêtise.


Plusieurs nationalités ?
Un individu représente-t-il l'ensemble de la nation dont il est originaire ? Surtout lorsqu'il s'âgit de bêtise ou d'intelligence ?
Y a-t-il des caractéristiques de caractères propres à une nationalité ?
Montrer un français con dans un film, est-ce dire que tous les français sont cons ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2005)

"con oui, mais dans la différence" lao tseu tung


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je ne le respecte pas, la discrimination raciale est un délit, point barre. Une phrase qui commence par "les juifs, les jaunes, les arabes, les hollandais" et qui finit par "prenne notre argent, notre boulot, nos femmes", c'est du racisme, on a beau le prendre dans le sens qu'on veut, c'est raciste.



C'est un mauvais calcul.

Surtout que ça fait du monde, et qu'on peut pas tuer tout le monde, d'autres plus courageux on déjà essayé.


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est un scandale ça aussi, pendant trop longtemps, il a été "interdit" ou "mal vu" d'avoir un sentiment d'appartenance nationale.
> 
> Pourquoi ?
> 
> Le résultat de tout ça c'est que partout, le sentiment national revient sur le devant de la scène, sauf dans les pays ou il n'avait jamais disparus (europe du nord surtout..) et ce avec tous les excés que ça implique.




Tout simplement parce que le nationalisme a souvent été le porte drapeau des extrémistes, voilà tout, d'où l'idée de se ré-approprier les valeurs et symboles volés par le FN.

Mais comme je le disais plus haut, selon moi, c'est encore un signe de "communautarisme", de repli sur soit qui est principalement du à une angoisse, un malaise, mais bon c'est mon point de vue.


----------



## Malow (20 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Plusieurs nationalités ?
> Un individu représente-t-il l'ensemble de la nation dont il est originaire ? Surtout lorsqu'il s'âgit de bêtise ou d'intelligence ?
> Y a-t-il des caractéristiques de caractères propres à une nationalité ?
> Montrer un français con dans un film, est-ce dire que tous les français sont cons ?



Me suis-je mal exprimée ou as tu mal compris ce que j'ai dis ?  
As tu vu ce film ? Il représente toute cette discussion.



			
				malow a dit:
			
		

> Je vous lis depuis tout à l'heure et ça me fait penser à ce film : pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu :
> 
> "Collision parle de l'intolérance et de la compassion, de la manière dont nous détestons tous être jugés sans jamais refuser de juger les autres, ce qui est totalement contradictoire."
> 
> Plusieurs nationalités y sont représentées, et aucune n'est épargnée par la Bêtise.



Traduction : tout le monde, sans distinction aucune ( ni par la religion, ni par la couleur, ni par la nationalité), et je dis bien tout le monde a des moments de faiblesses, et n'est épargné par la connerie.

Suis-je claire ou je recommence ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est un mauvais calcul.
> 
> Surtout que ça fait du monde, et qu'on peut pas tuer tout le monde, d'autres plus courageux on déjà essayé.



Ouf, j'ai eu peur, quatre posts de toi que je lis de suite, et où tu disais pas de conneries, j'ai cru que tu étais malade, là, ch'suis rassuré


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est un scandale ça aussi, pendant trop longtemps, il a été "interdit" ou "mal vu" d'avoir un sentiment d'appartenance nationale.
> 
> Pourquoi ?
> 
> Le résultat de tout ça c'est que partout, le sentiment national revient sur le devant de la scène, sauf dans les pays ou il n'avait jamais disparus (europe du nord surtout..) et ce avec tous les excés que ça implique.


Hé, je n'interdis rien (de quel droit interdirais-je d'ailleurs ?) - dans la phrase que tu cites, je disais juste que je n'étais fier ou honteux que de choses résultant de ma volonté propre, de mon libre arbitre, c'est tout.
Je n'ai pas décidé d'être français mais je persiste à être très content de l'être.
Que d'autres que moi aient un sentiment plus fort d'appartenance ou de fierté par rapport à une notion de nation, n'est pas forcément "mal vu" (de ma part en tout cas). Je ne "vois mal" que les gens qui refusent le dialogue tant ils sont persuadés qu'ils ont raison ou qui se réfugient dans l'insulte.

La seule chose qui me gêne, c'est la sacralisation, cette façon de fermer violement la discution sur certains sujets auxquels "on ne touche pas".
Et pourquoi ?
Bon sang ! croire qu'on conchie la France parce qu'on ose émettre une critique sur la marseillaise, c'est une attitude de taliban bien plus insultante envers ce que je considère moi comme étant constitutif de la France que ce que j'ai pu dire sur son hymne !
Mais je m'emporte...


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> et dire qu'il suffirait que tout le monde trouve du boulot pour qu'il n'y ait plus de chômage!


Merci remy.

Un peu de logique dans ce fil, ça donne une bouffée d'air frais.

Au risque de m'attirer les foudres des bien-pensants englués dans la pensée unique déversée à flots ininterrompus par tous les médias, j'ose imaginer que :

Si les employés de l'ANPE faisaient correctement leur travail, ils seraient tous au chômage ! ! !


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Me suis-je mal exprimée ou as tu mal compris ce que j'ai dis ?
> As tu vu ce film ? Il représente toute cette discussion.
> 
> 
> ...


Toutes mes excuses, j'avais effectivement mal compris. Je copierais cent fois "je dois lire sept fois chaque post avant d'y répondre, surtout si ma réponse première est virulente"

Non, je n'ai pas vu le film. Mais j'en ai entendu du bien, j'irais si possible.


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "con oui, mais dans la différence" lao tseu tung


Lao Tseu
Ou
Mao Tse Tung ?

Comment ?

La confusion était voulue ?
Ah bon.
Qu'ont donc en commun ces deux personnages ? (à part d'être chinois)


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ouf, j'ai eu peur, quatre posts de toi que je lis de suite, et où tu disais pas de conneries, j'ai cru que tu étais malade, là, ch'suis rassuré



C'est exactement ce que je me suis dit...

"mon petit, c'est mou du g'noux tout ça, envoie leur un bon truc bien pourrave comme tu sais si bien le faire..."

Et nous voilà...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Lao Tseu
> Ou
> Mao Tse Tung ?
> 
> ...


Tu n'as pas l'impression de vivre dans un monde de merde ?


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas l'impression de vivre dans un monde de merde ?


Sous tes verres fumés doit se cacher un vieu bonze, adepte de l'aphorisme concis et du décalage de paradigme innaccessible à l'entendement du commun des mortels (ou alors je suis con... Non, pas la peine de répondre, ce n'est pas une question).

Bon, je vais être superpremierdegré et répondre à ta question : non.


----------



## garfield (20 Septembre 2005)

Blancs, noirs, jaunes, rouges, verts...

La bêtise est humaine!!    

On a qu'une seule planète et à force de tous se taper sur la gueule en plus de la polluer, notre seule solution sera bientôt l'exile et un système solaire pour chaque couleur!

Et encore  ça suffira pas, on se rendra compte que les blancs du nord ouest de la planète Tatooine sont pas sympas comme les autres blancs et que les noirs de l'est de la planète Reecee pensent différemment des autres noirs, les jaunes du sud de Moorja mangent des aliments bizarres que ne mangerait pas un jaune du nord...et les verts n'en parlons pas, qu'ils restent sur Mars!

Des cons il y en a partout!!


----------



## garfield (20 Septembre 2005)

Pour ma part je suis violet à rayures bleues!


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Blancs, noirs, jaunes, rouges, verts...
> (...)


Oui, mais...
Qui c'est les plus forts ? Evidement, c'est les verts !


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> BEt encore  ça suffira pas, on se rendra compte que les blancs du nord ouest de la planète Tatooine sont pas sympas comme les autres blancs et que les noirs de l'est de la planète Reecee pensent différemment des autres noirs, les jaunes du sud de Moorja mangent des aliments bizarres que ne mangerait pas un jaune du nord...et les verts n'en parlons pas, qu'ils restent sur Mars!




C'est clair, ça me fait penser aux esquimaux entre autres, qui désignent le blanc d'au moins 10 manières différentes. On serait 6 milliards de blonds aux yeux bleus, qu'il faudrait pas longtemps à mon avis pour que ta théorie s'applique et qu'on commence à trouver les blanc du nord un peu trop blancs et les blancs du sud un peu trop foncés


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part je suis violet à rayures bleues!


"Ah ! ch'uis vert !" - HULK.


----------



## Malow (20 Septembre 2005)

Monde de merde : 

Ce matin, un ami me rencarde sur un stage ( un stage   !) de quelques mois dans un servive marketing. (je n'ai aucune expérience dans ce domaine d'activité, mais ça me plairait bien !  ,  )

J'explique : 
La seule expérience professionnelle que j'ai est d'avoir géré un magasin pendant 4 ans, pour le compte d'une grande enseigne nationale dans le domaine de l'habillement.

Je quitte cet emploi pour me mettre à mon compte, mais pas de bol, les banques refusent de me prêter l'argent manquant à mon capital de départ malgrès ma motivation et mon projet porteur !  :affraid: 

Du coup, je suis à nouveau sur le marché de l'emploi depuis 9 mois : voulant changer de domaine d'activité et de fonction, c'est à dire me réorienter, il m'est très difficile de trouver un emploi.

Sur le marché de l'emploi en France, il faut avoir fait de longues études ( je n'ai qu'un pauvre petit BTS action co.), avoir beaucoup d'expériences...etc. La motivation, et le savoir-être ne suffisent pas !    

_avis aux intéressés et à leur propre réseau amical et professionnel , je recherche un poste de commerciale, ou assistante marketing...._ 

Voilà, c'était mes coup de gu...., et...p...... j'ai réussi à caser ma petite annonce !


----------



## krystof (20 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> _avis aux intéressés et à leur propre réseau amical et professionnel , je recherche un poste de commerciale, ou assistante marketing...._



Tu as des gros seins ?


----------



## Malow (20 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu as des gros seins ?



Deux, ça ira ?


----------



## krystof (20 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Deux, ça ira ?



Dans ce cas, je peux peut-être faire quelque chose pour toi


----------



## semac (20 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> On a qu'une seule planète et à force de tous se taper sur la gueule en plus de la polluer, notre seule solution sera bientôt l'exile et un système solaire pour chaque couleur!
> [/SIZE]


on s'en fou les américains redémarre les envois de cosmonaute sur la lune !!  
nan, je déconne, enfin eux ils sont sérieux, sauf qu'avec toutes les guerres qu'ils mènent (Afghanistan, Irak...) et Katrina (et ceux à venir  ) ils ont à sec les ricains !!
mais ça fait un bel effet de manche pour redorer le blason du président face à ses administrés :mouais: 

sacré Bush, toujours le mot pour rire :love:


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Concernant les 35 h je vais donner mon point de vue.
> 
> Si l'on considère le marché du travail comme un gros gateau, les 35 h consistent à faire plus de part pour que tout le monde en profite.
> 
> ...


C'est un point de vue qui est empreint d'une certaine logique.

Un autre point de vue logique lui aussi est le suivant :

Puisque le passage de 39h à 35h (heures légales du travail salarié) doit entraîner la création d'un grand nombre d'emplois, alors le passage de 35h à 31h devrait en créer le double.
Ainsi de suite, passage de 31h à 27h, etc.
Au bout du compte, à 0h (zéro heure) *TOUS* les emplois seront disponibles ! ! !

Mon coup de gueule est contre les énarques qui nous gouvernent et qui n'ont même pas envisagé cette logique irréfutable.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Qu'ont donc en commun ces deux personnages ? (à part d'être chinois)



Tse


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2005)

Perso je suis pour les 80h, ça abaisse l'espérance de vie de 30 et comme ça plus de problèmes pour les caisses de retraites.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais...
> Qui c'est les plus forts ? Evidement, c'est les verts !



Nan ! C'est les vers, qui, à l'exception de ceux qui se feront incinérer, viendront à bout de tout le monde, cons et pas cons. 


La haut tseu (à vos souhaits)


----------



## garfield (20 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> on s'en fou les américains redémarre les envois de cosmonaute sur la lune !!
> nan, je déconne, enfin eux ils sont sérieux, sauf qu'avec toutes les guerres qu'ils mènent (Afghanistan, Irak...) et Katrina (et ceux à venir  ) ils ont à sec les ricains !!
> mais ça fait un bel effet de manche pour redorer le blason du président face à ses administrés :mouais:
> 
> sacré Bush, toujours le mot pour rire :love:



Il y a quand même un air de famille...non?


----------



## yvos (20 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Sujet sensible, visiblement...
> Alors, je suis français, plutôt content de l'être (je ne peux pas dire fier, je suis né comme ça, je n'ai rien fait pour le devenir, il n'y a ni fierté ni honte à avoir).
> Pourquoi ?
> Parce que la France, à mon avis, est dans le top ten de ce qui ressemble le plus à une démocratie, parce que des français se sont battus pour certaines valeurs, pour bâtir un ensemble d'institutions, un système que je trouve plutôt bon et pour la défense duquel je suis prêt à me battre - toutes chose liées à des idéaux humanistes que je partage.
> ...


 
je suis d'accord avec toi  mais tu noteras qu'à l'heure actuelle, il est plutôt de bon ton de critiquer la marseillaise pour ses paroles belliqueuses. 


sinon, moi, le monde de merde, c'est plutôt symbolisé par le fait qu'on dise assez simplement que les orientaux s'autorisent de passe droits et colonisent des quartiers....mais bon, tout a déjà été dit la dessus..


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> C'est un point de vue qui est empreint d'une certaine logique.
> 
> Un autre point de vue logique lui aussi est le suivant :
> 
> ...



De toute façon, le problème a été vite règlé, lors du passage aux 35 H, les entreprises ont demandé à leur personnel de faire en 35 H ce qu'ils faisaient avant en 39, puis quatre ans après, ils prennent ce passage comme prétexte pour négocier ou imposer des réductions de salaires.

Quand le MEDEF dit qu'il est opposé aux 35 H, moi, je vous dit, c'est une façade, en fait, ils sont 'ch'ment contents, à la sortie, ils font faire le même boulot aux gens, plus vite et pour moins cher  ... quoi que  :mouais:


----------



## garfield (20 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je suis d'accord avec toi  mais tu noteras qu'à l'heure actuelle, il est plutôt de bon ton de critiquer la marseillaise pour ses paroles belliqueuses.
> 
> 
> sinon, moi, le monde de merde, c'est plutôt symbolisé par le fait qu'on dise assez simplement que les orientaux s'autorisent de passe droits et colonisent des quartiers....mais bon, tout a déjà été dit la dessus..



J'étais un des premiers qui a été frappé par ce post.C'est vrai que Robertav sur le coup des orientaux a pas brillée, pour une italienne en France...
Mais je pense qu'elle s'en est rendu compte assez vite, faut arrêter de taper!


----------



## woulf (20 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Sur le marché de l'emploi en France, il faut avoir fait de longues études ( je n'ai qu'un pauvre petit BTS action co.), avoir beaucoup d'expériences...etc. La motivation, et le savoir-être ne suffisent pas !



Ah, mais non ! Parce que là, on te dira que tu es sur-diplomée ou sur-expérimentée pour le poste (traduction: faudra te payer trop cher)


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tse


Alors à eux deux, ils font une mouche.


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je suis d'accord avec toi  mais tu noteras qu'à l'heure actuelle, il est plutôt de bon ton de critiquer la marseillaise pour ses paroles belliqueuses.
> 
> 
> sinon, moi, le monde de merde, c'est plutôt symbolisé par le fait qu'on dise assez simplement que les orientaux s'autorisent de passe droits et colonisent des quartiers....mais bon, tout a déjà été dit la dessus..


Il est de bon ton de critiquer les paroles belliqueuses de la marseillaise.
Il est de bon ton de respecter les symboles nationaux, les personnes âgées, la maréchaussée et les enseignant...
Tout est de bon ton, selon de quel côté on se place.

Et merde ! Tout ce que je dis est de "bon ton"... Moi qui croyais être un rebelle !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2005)

apres cette intervention dans ce thread je vais m'arreter parce que me faire traiter pour celle que je ne suis pas n'est pas de plus plaisant , meme si c'est virtuel

je suis quelq'un immonde et raciste ?

j'aurais bien du mal a etre immonde et etre raciste encore moins

je vous rappelle que je ne suis pas française , ni d'origine, ni sur papier et toute ma famille coté marital (j'ai personne en france de ma propre famille ) non  plus vu que ce sont des refugiés portugaises dont les enfants ont epousé qui une italienne (moi) , un vietnamien et une uroguaienne

mon frere quant a lui  a epousé une albanaise

j'aurais aussi bien du mal a etre raciste quand 1 de 2 de mes meilleure amie est marocaine ,  mon mari a un copain algerien et fiston a son super pote congolais qui est tres , voir trop, souvent ici 

oui je sais , meme le pen dis la meme chose , hier on m'a fait passer le message




pour en revenir a la question immobilere , oui, cela m'agace plus que tout que ce maguilleurs avec en plus l'appuis de leur consulat achetent a prix derisoir des immeubles entier pour parquer dans des conditions indecentes ceux que sont deja dans la merde la plus complete 

oui, cela m'a fait bondir de savoir que la maison que on etait en train d'acheter a eté , et je ne sais pas comment , acheté par un de ces magouilleur et pour meme pas la moitié du prix que l'agance nous avait demandé

oui, cela me bouffe de voir un tas d'offre d'emplois pour le personnes prioritaires et que ce personnes ne voulent pas ..... moi je le voudrais bien 1 de ces boulot , meme si c'est pas un poste de cadre et payé au smic 


maintenant j'espere que avec le derniers mesures qui on eté appliqué depuis hier je vais enfin pouvoir trouver une place , moi contrairement a beaucoup , j'attend impatiemment de trouver dans ma boite a lettre une convocation de l'anpe  pour un travail


bon apres-midi a tous


----------



## Malow (20 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Alors à eux deux, ils font une mouche.



une mouche à KK ?


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> une mouche à KK ?


Ou une mouche à monde (pour rester dans l'esprit du fil)


----------



## bonpat (20 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Mon coup de gueule est contre les énarques qui nous gouvernent et qui n'ont même pas envisagé cette logique irréfutable.


 
Tu as tort, ils y ont pensé! et c'est justement pour cela qu'ils l'ont fait.

On les appelle pas des énarques pour rien, tout de même..!


----------



## yvos (20 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Et merde ! Tout ce que je dis est de "bon ton"... Moi qui croyais être un rebelle !!!


 
mais si mais si


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi cette expression n'est pas un pléonasme ? Je me suis toujours demandé.


C'est vrai que ça ne sonne pas trop... Un petit côté journal de 20h...
Mais pléonasme, non, tu ne peux pas dire "au jour" tout seul. Au jour signale que tu vas prendre un référentiel de temps en rapport avec un jour précis, il te faut bien préciser le jour en question. Mais c'est un référentiel "à partir de..."
Et aujourd'hui tout seul limitte ce qui suit à la journée d'aujourd'hui, justement. Et demain ?

"Au jour d'aujourd'hui" = voici l'état des connaissances à partir d'aujourd'hui jusqu'au prochain buletin d'information.
Journal de 20h quoi.


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mais si mais si


C'est vrai que du temps où j'avais les cheveux longs, un ado dans la rue m'a une fois appelé "le rebelle" (en référence à la série du même nom), alors...


----------



## bonpat (20 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour en revenir a la question immobilere , oui, cela m'agace plus que tout que ce maguilleurs avec en plus l'appuis de leur consulat achetent a prix derisoir des immeubles entier pour parquer dans des conditions indecentes ceux que sont deja dans la merde la plus complete
> 
> oui, cela m'a fait bondir de savoir que la maison que on etait en train d'acheter a eté , et je ne sais pas comment , acheté par un de ces magouilleur et pour meme pas la moitié du prix que l'agance nous avait demandé


 
Plus sérieusement, il existe en France un droit de préemption de l'état ou de la ville pour éviter ce genre de choses.
Peut-être n'est tu pas réellement au courant de la raison qui a pu provoquer cette vente à bas prix. Peut-être même que la transaction ne s'est pas faite au prix que l'on t'a indiqué.

Dans tous les cas, je te signale que tu peux engager un recours. L'état est toujours content de revaloriser le montant d'une vente (plus d'impôt à payer) donc pas d'inquiétude de ce côté.
Je suis content pour toi, ta famille, tes amis et les amis de ta famille, voire la famille de tes amis, que la France vous aie tous accueilli. Ne va pas imaginer que ceux qui travaillent au noir aujourd'hui parce qu'ils n'arrivent pas à avoir de permis sont différents de tes concitoyens dans le passé.

Je suis sûr que tu n'es pas raciste mais tu peux le devenir sans t'en rendre compte en disant des mots que tu vas finir par penser petit à petit.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sûr que tu n'es pas raciste mais tu peux le devenir sans t'en rendre compte en disant des mots que tu vas finir par penser petit à petit.



Il faut bien prendre en compte le fait que Robertav qui s'exprime déjà très bien en français a parfois du mal, comme elle le dit elle-même, à trouver les bons mots et à exprimer clairement sa pensée comme chacun de nous pourrait le faire dans sa langue natale. Il me semble donc qu'entre le fond et la forme il y a quelques soucis d'adéquation. Ceci étant, ce n'est évidemment pas le cas de tout le monde. Il est donc heureux que tu reviennes sur tes propos


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut bien prendre en compte le fait que Robertav qui s'exprime déjà très bien en français a parfois du mal, comme elle le dit elle-même, à trouver les bons mots et à exprimer clairement sa pensée comme chacun de nous pourrait le faire dans sa langue natale. Il me semble donc qu'entre le fond et la forme il y a quelques soucis d'adéquation. Ceci étant, ce n'est évidemment pas le cas de tout le monde. Il est donc heureux que tu reviennes sur tes propos



Et puis, critiquer Robertav, c'est mal ! Et de toute façon, elle est au dessus des critiques. Robertav, c'est sacré, demande à iKool, il va t'expliquer. 


EDIT : je parle à Bonpat, là en fait, pas à toi, hein, Tibo


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> ...Je suis sûr que tu n'es pas raciste mais tu peux le devenir sans t'en rendre compte en disant des mots que tu vas finir par penser petit à petit.


On traduit immédiatement par "...mais tu vas le devenir..." et on finit par se demander qui est quoi tant il est vrai que les antiracistes sont des propagateurs du racisme sans qu'eux-mêmes s'en rendent compte.


----------



## yvos (20 Septembre 2005)

tout est dans tout et inversement


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, critiquer Robertav, c'est mal ! Et de toute façon, elle est au dessus des critiques. Robertav, c'est sacré, demande à iKool, il va t'expliquer.
> 
> 
> EDIT : je parle à Bonpat, là en fait, pas à toi, hein, Tibo


Hein ???
Euh... 
Rien n'est sacré tant que l'on sait rester mesuré !

Cela dit, vieux reste de galanterie machiste, je suis toujours beaucoup plus koolant avec les femmes - et je suis de toutes façons persuadé que Robertav n'est pas raciste (ce qui est grosso modo ce que je voulais dire quelque part plus haut dans ce fil...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Hein ???
> Euh...
> Rien n'est sacré tant que l'on sait rester mesuré !
> 
> Cela dit, vieux reste de galanterie machiste, je suis toujours beaucoup plus koolant avec les femmes - et je suis de toutes façons persuadé que Robertav n'est pas raciste (ce qui est grosso modo ce que je voulais dire quelque part plus haut dans ce fil...)



[MODE=Apparté_avec_petits_coups_de_coudes_légers/discrêts_dans_les_côtes]Mais si, Mais si, Robertav, c'est sacré, allez, ziva, dis le lui[/MODE]


----------



## bonpat (20 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut bien prendre en compte le fait que Robertav qui s'exprime déjà très bien en français a parfois du mal, comme elle le dit elle-même, à trouver les bons mots et à exprimer clairement sa pensée comme chacun de nous pourrait le faire dans sa langue natale. Il me semble donc qu'entre le fond et la forme il y a quelques soucis d'adéquation. Ceci étant, ce n'est évidemment pas le cas de tout le monde. Il est donc heureux que tu reviennes sur tes propos


 
Je me suis relu... je n'ai pas à revenir sur mes propos.
Je pense qu'il vaut mieux dire tout de suite à quelqu'un quand ses propos pourraient être mal interprétés.


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Hein ???
> Euh...
> ...vieux reste de galanterie...



N'aurais-tu pas voulu dire "reste de galantine" ?

"vieux reste"  :affraid:  :hosto:


----------



## bonpat (20 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> On traduit immédiatement par "...mais tu vas le devenir..." et on finit par se demander qui est quoi tant il est vrai que les antiracistes sont des propagateurs du racisme sans qu'eux-mêmes s'en rendent compte.


 
Non, mon Dieu, pourvu que tu ne penses pas ce que tu écris!
La veille permanente qui consiste à dire aux gens ce vers quoi ils risquent de dériver est indispensable.

On peut être Arabe et tenir des propos anti français...
On peut être Arabe et tenir des propos anti sémite...
On peut aussi être juif et tenir des propos anti sémite etc...

Bien entendu on peut être n'importe quoi ou n'importe qui et tenir des propos anti bonpat... ça peut faire du bien parfois.


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> [MODE=Apparté_avec_petits_coups_de_coudes_légers/discrêts_dans_les_côtes]Mais si, Mais si, Robertav, c'est sacré, allez, ziva, dis le lui[/MODE]


[MODE=Gros_lourdaud_bien_gentil_mais_qui_est_lent_à_percuter] Ah ouais, ouais, d'accord ! Ouais [/MODE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis relu... je n'ai pas à revenir sur mes propos.
> Je pense qu'il vaut mieux dire tout de suite à quelqu'un quand ses propos pourraient être mal interprétés.



Hum ! C'est moi, ou il y en a qui ont un peu de mal aujourd'hui ?


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> On traduit immédiatement par "...mais tu vas le devenir..." et on finit par se demander qui est quoi tant il est vrai que les antiracistes sont des propagateurs du racisme sans qu'eux-mêmes s'en rendent compte.


Ca c'est de la vieille rengaine !
Il ne faut pas parler du racisme, presque pas s'en soucier parce que au final ça fabrique des racistes.
ne parlons que de fleurs et sourions à tous les propos, le monde sera plus beau !


----------



## AOSTE (20 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Deux, ça ira ?


 
A voir les photos ils sont trés beaux


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis relu... je n'ai pas à revenir sur mes propos.
> Je pense qu'il vaut mieux dire tout de suite à quelqu'un quand ses propos pourraient être mal interprétés.



Je m'explique donc  

Étant donné que tu avais dit :



			
				bonpat a dit:
			
		

> ps: sérieusement robertav je n'ai rien contre toi. Et d'ailleurs je n'aurai vraiment pas envie de te marcher dessus... ça sent trop mauvais.



Puis ceci :



			
				bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sûr que tu n'es pas raciste mais tu peux le devenir sans t'en rendre compte en disant des mots que tu vas finir par penser petit à petit.




Il me semblait naïvement que tu étais revenu sur tes propos. Comme quoi être francophone ça n'aide pas en fin de compte. On n'est pas sortis de l'auberge, espagnole bien sûr.


----------



## krystof (20 Septembre 2005)

C'est fait, c'est dit, on va pas non plus épiloguer sur 10 pages, non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Septembre 2005)

C'était vraiment trés interessant !


----------



## krystof (20 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'était vraiment trés interessant !




Oui, hein 

Vous en reprendrez bien une petite couche, non ?

Tenez, par exemple, moi, je suis contre la guerre. Et vous ?


----------



## yvos (20 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, hein
> 
> Vous en reprendrez bien une petite couche, non ?
> 
> Tenez, par exemple, moi, je suis contre la guerre. Et vous ?


 
Moi, ça va.


----------



## N°6 (20 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, hein
> 
> Vous en reprendrez bien une petite couche, non ?
> 
> Tenez, par exemple, moi, je suis contre la guerre. Et vous ?



Allons, allons...  :hein:  Je suis sûr que tu n'es pas pacifiste... 

Mais tu peux le devenir sans t'en rendre compte en disant des mots que tu vas finir par penser petit à petit.


----------



## semac (20 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il me semblait naïvement que tu étais revenu sur tes propos. Comme quoi être francophone ça n'aide pas en fin de compte.


tu m'étonnes, regarde Jean-Claude Van Damne, il est francophone et pourtant totalement incompréhensible !! :mouais: 
 :love:

d'ailleur dans cette phrase :


			
				bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sûr que tu n'es pas raciste mais tu peux le devenir sans t'en rendre compte en disant des mots que tu vas finir par penser petit à petit.


y'a du Jean-Claude Van Damne, non vous trouvez pas :love:  :love:


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Tenez, par exemple, moi, je suis contre la guerre. Et vous ?


Ah non, arrête, on dirait un témoin de Jéhova ("Bonjour monsieur, etes-vous pour la paix dans le monde ???")


----------



## krystof (20 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> ("Bonjour monsieur, etes-vous pour la paix dans le monde ???")




Ça dépend des jours


----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, hein
> 
> Vous en reprendrez bien une petite couche, non ?
> 
> Tenez, par exemple, moi, je suis contre la guerre. Et vous ?



Moi je suis pour! Ca crée de l'emplois!


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, arrête, on dirait un témoin de Jéhova ("Bonjour monsieur, etes-vous pour la paix dans le monde ???")



Il est raciste cet enfoiré de salopard !!!   

Il aime pas les témoins de jéhova !!!

Qu'on lui arrache les burnes !


----------



## krystof (20 Septembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Allons, allons...  :hein:  Je suis sûr que tu n'es pas pacifiste...
> 
> Mais tu peux le devenir sans t'en rendre compte en disant des mots que tu vas finir par penser petit à petit.




Oui, mais comme je ne pense à rien (comme souvent d'ailleurs), je ne risque pas grand chose


----------



## krystof (20 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis pour! Ca crée de l'emplois!




Oui, mais le problème reste le même. Avec 35 heures hebdo, que veux-tu faire ?

Non, non, on tourne en rond là :hein:


----------



## yvos (20 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais le problème reste le même. Avec 35 heures hebdo, que veux-tu faire ?
> 
> Non, non, on tourne en rond là :hein:


 
faites les 32h, pas la guerre


----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais le problème reste le même. Avec 35 heures hebdo, que veux-tu faire ?
> 
> Non, non, on tourne en rond là :hein:



z'ont qu'a faire des heures sup' et les mettre sur un compte épargne temps.


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2005)

Il faut expulser les 35 heures en charter à grand coups de lattes dans les couilles !


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2005)

zêtes vache de polluer un thread pareil


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est raciste cet enfoiré de salopard !!!
> 
> Il aime pas les témoins de jéhova !!!
> 
> Qu'on lui arrache les burnes !


Si, si, j'aime tout le monde, je suis pour la paix, contre la guerre, contre la faim dans le monde et l'exploitation des enfants...

Me manque plus qu'une paire de sein pour devenir miss-de-ma-ville et pourquoi pas miss France !!! (j'ai déjà le discours, pile poil)

Hein ?
Faut pas se moquer de miss France, c'est un symbole au même titre que la marseillaise ?

Oh merde, mais on s'en sortira jamais de ce fil !!!!!!!!!


----------



## yvos (20 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Si, si, j'aime tout le monde, je suis pour la paix, contre la guerre, contre la faim dans le monde et l'exploitation des enfants...
> 
> Me manque plus qu'une paire de sein pour devenir miss-de-ma-ville et pourquoi pas miss France !!! (j'ai déjà le discours, pile poil)
> 
> ...


 
si si, là, t'as le droit


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> faites les 32h, pas la guerre


Vive les 32 heures de sexe hebdomadaires !!!! (iKool, vantard !)


----------



## yvos (20 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Vive les 32 heures de sexe hebdomadaires !!!! (iKool, vantard !)


 
ouais, parce que là, 42h c'est dur


----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ouais, parce que là, 42h c'est dur



Parle pour toi!


----------



## yvos (20 Septembre 2005)

sinon, quelqu'un a-t-il un coup de gueule à pousser contre ce monde injuste et pourri? 

les crottes de chien, peut-être?


----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sinon, quelqu'un a-t-il un coup de gueule à pousser contre ce monde injuste et pourri?



Ouais moi:iChat3 c'est tout pourri!  plus moyen de faire des videochat alors que ca marchait impec avec iChat2 

Si ca c'est pas un monde de merde!


----------



## jahrom (20 Septembre 2005)

Pour moi, les racistes c'est comme les noirs, ça devrait pas exister...


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais moi:iChat3 c'est tout pourri!  plus moyen de faire des videochat alors que ca marchait impec avec iChat2
> 
> Si ca c'est pas un monde de merde!


Tout fout l'camp, mon bon monsieur !
Avec leurs satelites, y nous z-ont tout détraqué le temps (et iChat par la même occasion) !


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, les racistes c'est comme les noirs, ça devrait pas exister...


Ouh là là, pas bien !


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Septembre 2005)

Moi j'aime pas les lesbiennes.

J'ai jamais aimé les lesbiennes.

C'est terrible ça hein ?

Et si ça c'est pas du racisme j'm'y connais pas...


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime pas les lesbiennes.
> 
> J'ai jamais aimé les lesbiennes.
> 
> ...




"Y en a des biens"  :rateau:


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

Moi, je n'aime pas les hamsters !
Je trouve la race humaine nettement supérieure à la race des hamsters !


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, les racistes c'est comme les noirs, ça devrait pas exister...




  :rateau:   


Bon allez on arrête, après quelqu'un y va venir et il va nous engueuler


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> "Y en a des biens"  :rateau:



j'en connais pas...


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je n'aime pas les hamsters !
> Je trouve la race humaine nettement supérieure à la race des hamsters !




Prouve le !


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> "Y en a des biens"  :rateau:


Oh oui, oh oui, un débat à la con avec plein de morceau d'a-prioris dedans :
A la télé, les lesbiennes qu'on nous montre sont toujours des camionneurs en salopettes ou des thons (mais sans doute pleines de qualités et de beautée intérieure)
Dans les films de cul pour mecs, les lesbiennes sont mignones, mais pas vraiment vraiment lesbiennes...

Question : la télé et le X nous montrent-ils une image réaliste des lesbiennes ?

Hein, il est pas beau mon débat ?


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Prouve le !


J'ai failli écrire "lequel des deux tourne comme un con dans une roue pour le plaisir de l'autre ?"

Et puis je me suis apperçu que je confondais supériorité et sadisme.

En fait, le seul argument que j'ai trouvé à cette heure ci, c'est que je n'ai jamais eu la gaule devant un hamsters femelle...

Mais j'arrête aussi - vrai qu'on va finir par se faire engueler.


----------



## N°6 (20 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime pas les lesbiennes.
> 
> J'ai jamais aimé les lesbiennes.
> 
> ...



En même temps, ça se comprend, on peut pas leur arracher les burnes...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Septembre 2005)

On va y arriver à foutre la merde...

Celles qui sont bonnes c'est qu'elles sont bi...


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Celles qui sont bonnes c'est qu'elles sont bi...


Hi Hi Hi !

Moi ce qui me fait chier, c'est ce p..... de PC (oui, oui, là je suis sur un PC) qui met trois heures à afficher les pages et refuse catégoriquement d'inclure des smileys dans mes posts : en être réduit à écrire Hi Hi Hi, quelle honte !


----------



## jahrom (20 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Hi Hi Hi !



ça me rassure je croyais que tu imitais le cri du hamster...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2005)

monde de merde un froc tout neuf


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Hi Hi Hi !
> 
> Moi ce qui me fait chier, c'est ce p..... de PC






Y en a des biens !


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ça me rassure je croyais que tu imitais le cri du hamster...


Je comprends pourquoi je suis poursuivi par toutes les hamsters de mon quartier !!!
Je ris comme un hamster...

Oh la vache.

Vraiment un monde de merde !!!!!


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Non, mon Dieu, pourvu que tu ne penses pas ce que tu écris!
> La veille permanente qui consiste à dire aux gens ce vers quoi ils risquent de dériver est indispensable.
> 
> On peut être Arabe et tenir des propos anti français...
> ...


Le "etc" laisse songeur...
Pourquoi t'es-tu arrêté en chemin ?

On peut aussi être français et...     cela n'est pas possible apparemment ! La police veille !

(Au fait un Arabe n'est-il pas sémite lui aussi ? )


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Le "etc" laisse songeur...
> Pourquoi t'es-tu arrêté en chemin ?
> 
> On peut aussi être français et...     cela n'est pas possible apparemment ! La police veille !
> ...


J'ai lu une fois un papier 'achment documenté qui disait que les vrais "sémites" justement, c'étaient les arabes et non les juifs et que le terme "anti-sémite" aurait ensuite glissé de sens.
Mais je ne me souviens plus de la démonstration.


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

> sémite
(adjectif et nom commun)
Qui appartient aux peuples du Proche-Orient parlant ou ayant parlé une langue sémitique (Arabes, Hébreux, Phéniciens, etc.). Improprement, Juif.


----------



## NED (20 Septembre 2005)

Instructif...


----------



## garfield (20 Septembre 2005)

Intéressant de voir comme on peut mal interpréter un terme.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Y en a des biens !



Fabrication maison ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> > sémite
> (adjectif et nom commun)
> Qui appartient aux peuples du Proche-Orient parlant ou ayant parlé une langue sémitique (Arabes, Hébreux, Phéniciens, etc.).? Improprement, Juif.



En fait, les sémites sont censés être les descendants de Sem, le fils aîné de Noé.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Septembre 2005)

[mode "la planète des singes" ON]

TU MENS !!!!

COMME TOUT CEUX DE TA RACE !!!!!

[mode "la planète des singes" OFF]


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Fabrication maison ?




Oui mais pas la mienne 

Tiens apparemment il est à l'hosto, y en a un qui a pas du comprendre son humour, again...
Ou alors il s'est marché dessus et il est tombé...   








En fait ça ressemble fort à un gadin en BMX   

Et que fait-il quand il ne peut plus faire de BMX ???   

De la ZIk !!!!!     

C'est Brassens qui va être content


----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2005)

Monde de merde!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Monde de merde!


Et ben t'as l'air en forme ce soir!


----------



## Chef-de-Secte (20 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> > sémite
> (adjectif et nom commun)
> Qui appartient aux peuples du Proche-Orient parlant ou ayant parlé une langue sémitique (Arabes, Hébreux, Phéniciens, etc.).? Improprement, Juif.



Donc les maghrébins (dont l'arabe n'est pas la langue premiere) ne sont pas des semites ?

Logique. 

Et un français ayant grandi en Egypte et parlant arabe est il sémite ?

Dans la mesure ou "l'arabité" ne peut se définir (officiellement) que par l'utilisation de l'arabe comme langue premiere, cet enfant est donc aussi "sémite".

(un petit bonjour en passant à Molgow mon paléo-crypto-léniniste préféré).


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Septembre 2005)

c'est bourre de faux nioubies dans le coin en ce moment...


----------



## Chef-de-Secte (20 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est bourre de faux nioubies dans le coin en ce moment...



Ben écoute c'est l'abus de pouvoir d'un ou 2 personnage qui arrivent même à me voir sur leur forum perso (enfin de ce que j'ai compris...Cf plus haut). Bref, je dérange les boutonneux au poing levé et j'en suis fort aise dans la mesure ou c'est "suivre la ligne idéologique officielle" ou se faire dégager.

et puis je dois etre à plusieurs milliers de messages cumulés depuis le temps   

Paranoia moi fort !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2005)

Chef-de-Secte a dit:
			
		

> Donc les maghrébins (dont l'arabe n'est pas la langue premiere) ne sont pas des semites ?
> 
> Logique.
> 
> ...



Quels maghrébins ? les bèrbères, les kabiles ? ceux là, je ne sais pas, je ne connais pas leur histoire, mais rappelons que les arabes ont conquis l'Espagne au 7eme siècle, en passant par le Maghreb, préalablement conquis par eux, et ils ne sont pas tous repartis en Arabie après la reconquista, donc, il doit bien y avoir des maghrébins sémites, et si on considère bien les choses, vu qu'ils sont arrivés jusqu'à Poitiers, il doit aussi y avoir des espagnols et des français sémites, C.Q.F.D.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> [mode "la planète des singes" ON]
> 
> TU MENS !!!!
> 
> ...



Tu t'es gourré de thread, là, mon Sonnychounet, c'est dans celui d'à côté, qu'on demande des bonobos, vas y vite, ils vont t'attendre !


----------



## Chef-de-Secte (20 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Quels maghrébins ? les bèrbères, les kabiles ? ceux là, je ne sais pas, je ne connais pas leur histoire, mais rappelons que les arabes ont conquis l'Espagne au 7eme siècle, en passant par le Maghreb, préalablement conquis par eux, et ils ne sont pas tous repartis en Arabie après la reconquista, donc, il doit bien y avoir des maghrébins sémites, et si on considère bien les choses, vu qu'ils sont arrivés jusqu'à Poitiers, il doit aussi y avoir des espagnols et des français sémites, C.Q.F.D.



c'est grosso merdo ce que je voulais démontrer ...  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2005)

Avec toutes sémites va falloir mettre du produit!

:rateau:


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Septembre 2005)

Re,

Eeeet bé... le rythme a été soutenu.



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah vas-y... dis nous quel est le problème avec l'immigration ? Y en a trop ?    :hein:



Une immigration qui se fait sans une vraie politique ni une vraie volonté d'intégration pose un problème. Ou alors on accepte une société morcelée en petites communautés...perso, ce n'est pas du tout ce à quoi j'aspire.
La question n'est pas "trop" ou "pas assez", mais comment elle se fait.




			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ouais...
> Un peu comme "*Ils* viennent jusque dans nos bras, égorger *nos* fils et *nos* compagnes" ou "Qu'un sang impure abreuve *nos* sillons", alors...


J'ai oublié qui (désolé) faisait remarquer qu'il faut remettre dans le contexte. Très bonne idée. Le sang impure dont il est fait mention ne vise pas les étrangers. C'était la noblesse qui était visée, elle qui se jugeait d'un sang différent du peuple.


A.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Septembre 2005)

Mais que dire alors de ma chanson préférée...

Le napalm c'est bon c'est chaud...


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

Chef-de-Secte a dit:
			
		

> Donc les maghrébins (dont l'arabe n'est pas la langue premiere) ne sont pas des semites ?
> 
> Logique.
> 
> ...


Français = qui vit en France
Maghrébins = qui vit dans le Maghreb.
Voilà
Vive le droit du sol étendu


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Vive le droit du sol étendu



Ouais mais ici comme ailleur alors...

ça m'arrange j'ai des projets...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Septembre 2005)

*Monde de merde*
le chat a pissé à côté de la litière


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Monde de merde*
> le chat a pissé à côté de la litière


*Monde de merde*
L'ale altière m'a fait pisser sur le chat.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais que dire alors de ma chanson préférée...
> 
> Le napalm c'est bon c'est chaud...



Rien ! pourquoi voudrais-tu qu'on en dise quelque chose ?


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Septembre 2005)

Ben j'sais pas... pour me faire plaisir ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Re,
> 
> 
> J'ai oublié qui (désolé) faisait remarquer qu'il faut remettre dans le contexte. Très bonne idée. Le sang impure dont il est fait mention ne vise pas les étrangers. C'était la noblesse qui était visée, elle qui se jugeait d'un sang différent du peuple.
> ...



Certes, certes. Je n'en disconviens point...
Mais depuis lors ; combien de fois n'a-t-elle été entonnée et réapropriée hors ce contexte-ci? ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Certes, certes. Je n'en disconviens point...
> Mais depuis lors ; combien de fois n'a-t-elle été entonnée et réapropriée hors ce contexte-ci? ...



De toutes façons, si on faisait un téléfilm qui raconte la même histoire que la marseillaise, avec le même souci du détail, il passerait sûrement à 23 H avec un macaron signifiant qu'il est déconseillé aux moins de 12 ans, et l'autre abruti, là, veut faire chanter ça à nos gosses dans les écoles


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> (...) la marseillaise, (...) et l'autre abruti, là, veut faire chanter ça à nos gosses dans les écoles


Ferais mieux de leur faire apprendre de manière un peu plus sérieuse les rudiments de la citoyenneté (institutions, droits et devoirs du citoyen)
Ouais, d'accord, ça fait vieux con comme remarque, mais tant pis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'sais pas... pour me faire plaisir ?



Ah, alors, si c'est pour une cause humanitaire, parlons en !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Avec toutes sémites va falloir mettre du produit!
> 
> :rateau:



Pis les sémites, ça va partout, ça se ballade, ça erre, d'ailleurs, en 81, il y a eu un sémite errant qui s'est fixé pour 14 ans, chez nous !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, en 81, il y a eu un sémite errant qui s'est fixé pour 14 ans, chez nous !




*Tiens Pascal77*
est presque en forme aujourd'hui


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2005)

Piments de merde.


----------



## Chef-de-Secte (21 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ferais mieux de leur faire apprendre de manière un peu plus sérieuse les rudiments de la citoyenneté (institutions, droits et devoirs du citoyen)
> Ouais, d'accord, ça fait vieux con comme remarque, mais tant pis.



c'est dans le package !

mais tu me diras la france est le seul pays au monde ou s'afficher avec le drapeau national (meme en tout chtit) revient à etre catalogué "extreme droite de la droite". Alors chanter l'hymne national, je te raconte pas ..."tous des fachos" comme ils disent ...

Pourtant j'ai bien roulé ma bosse et la encore, l'exception française fait des miracles...le politiquement correct de ce pays n'a plus de limite et il devient absolu...Anecdote amusante mais pathétique, j'ai un ami qui portait le polo des voiles de la liberté (un voilier avec des voiles bleu-blanc-rouge) et bien plusieurs fois, il a eu à subir la remarque.

En résumé comme disait Delors Jacques hier, tout ce qui est francais est vu comme universel (par certains francais uniquement bien sur et ils sont nombreux ici), tout ce qui est pratiqué par les autres pays est forcement inférieur.


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pis les sémites, ça va partout, ça se ballade, ça erre, d'ailleurs, en 81, il y a eu un sémite errant qui s'est fixé pour 14 ans, chez nous !


C'est l'myhte sémite qu's'est mis, t'sais, mite, limitte "l'ami t'aime la mie"


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2005)

Chef-de-Secte a dit:
			
		

> c'est dans le package !
> 
> mais tu me diras la france est le seul pays au monde ou s'afficher avec le drapeau national (meme en tout chtit) revient à etre catalogué "extreme droite de la droite". Alors chanter l'hymne national, je te raconte pas ..."tous des fachos" comme ils disent ...
> 
> ...



C'était pas le propos, la révolution de 1789 à laissé deux images de la France, les droits de l'homme, et la férocité des sans culotte, et qu'as-t-on choisi comme hymne national ? Nan, faudrait vraiment en changer. :hein:


----------



## Chef-de-Secte (21 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas le propos, la révolution de 1789 à laissé deux images de la France, les droits de l'homme, et la férocité des sans culotte, et qu'as-t-on choisi comme hymne national ? Nan, faudrait vraiment en changer. :hein:



La Terreur et tout ce qui gravite autour a souvent été occulté soigneusement par ceux qui transmettent le "savoir".

Indéniablement.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Septembre 2005)

Moi perso, j'm'en tape la queue sur l'poulailler d'vos conneries...


----------



## Chef-de-Secte (21 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi perso, j'm'en tape la queue sur l'poulailler d'vos conneries...



et les poules picorent ?

y'en aura pour tout le monde ?


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2005)

c'est un peu stérile ce débat sur l'hymne national, non? Quel intérêt de se préoccuper de ce symbole par rapport à la réalité concrète?


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas le propos, la révolution de 1789 à laissé deux images de la France, les droits de l'homme, et la férocité des sans culotte, et qu'as-t-on choisi comme hymne national ? Nan, faudrait vraiment en changer. :hein:


Mais à quoi sert un hymne national ?
Un drapeau, encore, pour identifier l'origine d'un bateau ou une voiture, bon.
Mais un hymne ?

Pour répondre au "Chef" je trouve tout aussi ridicule de s'habiller en bleu-blanc-rouge (pour des raisons esthétiques) que de hurler au fascisme envers ceux qui le font.

Quant au "politiquement correct"... C'est quoi le politiquement correct ?
C'est dire "personnes de petite taille" pour ne pas vexer les nains ?
Ou c'est dire que certaines "idées" n'ont pas leur place dans le débat démocratique en ce qu'elles sont justement une négation puante de la démocratie ? (et là, oui, je fais référence à l'extrème droite)
Il a bon dos le politiquement correct !


----------



## Chef-de-Secte (21 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu stérile ce débat sur l'hymne national, non? Quel intérêt de se préoccuper de ce symbole par rapport à la réalité concrète?




la "réalité concrete" késako ?


----------



## Chef-de-Secte (21 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Mais à quoi sert un hymne national ?
> Un drapeau, encore, pour identifier l'origine d'un bateau ou une voiture, bon.
> Mais un hymne ?
> 
> ...



le politiquement correct c'est ca :

http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/AS...8-1/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/402-0553016-6354547


----------



## woulf (21 Septembre 2005)

Chef-de-Secte a dit:
			
		

> la "réalité concrete" késako ?



un monde de merde.


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

Chef-de-Secte a dit:
			
		

> la "réalité concrete" késako ?


Et bien, dans la mesure ou tu imagines un ensemble cohérent, ne donnes-tu pas une certaine réalité à cet ensemble ?
Dans ce cas, il y aurait aussi une réalité abstraite.
Et qui te dis que je ne suis pas le seul être réel concret et toi une réalité abstraite issue de mon esprit (ou l'inverse) ?


----------



## krystof (21 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Mais à quoi sert un hymne national ?
> Un drapeau, encore, pour identifier l'origine d'un bateau ou une voiture, bon.
> Mais un hymne ?




Bah le drapeau, c'est pour les malentendants, et l'hymne, c'est pour les non-voyants.


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi perso, j'm'en tape la queue sur l'poulailler d'vos conneries...


Ouais, en ce qui concerne la marseillaise, c'est toi qui a raison.
Je ne vois pas pourquoi je m'acharne.


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bah le drapeau, c'est pour les malentendants, et l'hymne, c'est pour les non-voyants.


Donc, si tu tombes sur un douanier aveugle, t'as interêt à vite lui chanter l'allons zenfants avant qu'il ne te cribble de plomb !!!
Le muet qui tombe sur un douanier aveugle, il est mal barré.


----------



## Chef-de-Secte (21 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> un monde de merde.



le monde est t-il concret et la merde est t-elle réelle ?


----------



## krystof (21 Septembre 2005)

Chef-de-Secte a dit:
			
		

> le monde est t-il concret et la merde est t-elle réelle ?




C'est ce que je me suis demandé hier midi. Et comme je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse, j'ai repris des pâtes.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je me suis demandé hier midi. Et comme je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse, j'ai repris des pâtes.



De là à conclure que le doute et l'expectative font grossir, il n'y a qu'un pas que je franchirai allègrement !


----------



## Chef-de-Secte (21 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> De là à conclure que le doute et l'expectative font grossir, il n'y a qu'un pas que je franchirai allègrement !



Le facteur beurre dans les pates peut aussi avoir son role à jouer.


----------



## molgow (21 Septembre 2005)

Chef-de-Secte a dit:
			
		

> le politiquement correct c'est ca



La "lutte" contre le politiquement correct c'est aussi ce qui est souvent avancé par les fascistes, racistes et autres extrêmistes de tout bord pour tenter de rendre leurs idées plus présentables... :sleep:


----------



## Chef-de-Secte (21 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> La "lutte" contre le politiquement correct c'est aussi ce qui est souvent avancé par les fascistes, racistes et autres extrêmistes de tout bord pour tenter de rendre leurs idées plus présentables... :sleep:




J'attendais ta réponse...prévisible comme habitude.

L'excellent V. Volkoff si l'on suit ton raisonnement est un nazillon de premier ordre.

mais ce que je comprends pas c'est la tolérance à géométrie variable. La peste brune n'a rien à envier  au choléra rouge auquel tu sembles affilié.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2005)

Chef-de-Secte a dit:
			
		

> Le facteur beurre dans les pates peut aussi avoir son role à jouer.



Du beurre dans les pâtes.... Monde de merde...


----------



## Chef-de-Secte (21 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Du beurre dans les pâtes.... Monde de merde...



m'en parle pas.

le tout copieusement recouvert d'une tranche de jambon luisante polyphosphatée.


----------



## woulf (21 Septembre 2005)

Chef-de-Secte a dit:
			
		

> m'en parle pas.
> 
> le tout copieusement recouvert d'une tranche de jambon luisante polyphosphatée.



Ouais et bien rose.


----------



## Chef-de-Secte (21 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ouais et bien rose.



merde de monde...


----------



## molgow (21 Septembre 2005)

Chef-de-Secte a dit:
			
		

> L'excellent V. Volkoff si l'on suit ton raisonnement est un nazillon de premier ordre.



À ce que j'ai pu lire, il ne doit pas en être très éloigné...



			
				Chef-de-Secte a dit:
			
		

> mais ce que je comprends pas c'est la tolérance à géométrie variable. La peste brune n'a rien à envier au choléra rouge auquel tu sembles affilié.



Tu es pleins d'aprioris et de préjugés... :sleep:

Mais puisque tu permets de me juger sans me connaître, tu pardonneras ma curiosité : toi, tu es plutôt Le Pen, De Villiers ou Gollnisch ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2005)

Ben plutôt Nouveau et alors ? j'dirais


----------



## Chef-de-Secte (21 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> À ce que j'ai pu lire, il ne doit pas en être très éloigné...



Vladimir Volkoff proche des nazillons ??? Si c'est pas des préjugés couplés à de l'ignorance ça  

fais nous rire encore en nous disant ou tu as bien pu lire une telle ineptie   

S'te plait ! J'ai besoin de ma dose pour la journée !! Zigo Zigo !!


----------



## Chef-de-Secte (21 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben plutôt Nouveau et alors ? j'dirais



et avant "Nouveau et alors" ?


----------



## molgow (21 Septembre 2005)

Tu n'as pas répondu à ma question. Alors, Le Pen, De Villiers ou Gollnisch ? Ou peut-être un autre, il y en a beaucoup des mecs puants comme eux en Europe.


----------



## Chef-de-Secte (21 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas répondu à ma question. Alors, Le Pen, De Villiers ou Gollnisch ? Ou peut-être un autre, il y en a beaucoup des mecs puants comme eux en Europe.



ben je pense bien qu'il y en a plein au dela du borgne de saint cloud .... ya aussi Krivine, Besancenot, etc... 

Souvenons-nous, ya pas 3 ans...manifestation de tes amis en plein Paris dans laquelle tu devais te trouver, on brule la croix de david, le drapeau israelien ou le drapeau us.

C'est pas beau ca ?

Racisme social VS racisme ethnique...meme combat, meme resultat.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Septembre 2005)

Bon, je me permets de recentrer le débat...

Comment veux tu que molgow soit de gauche ?

Il est suisse...    

Alors cessons de dire n'importe quoi !

   

Oui bon ça va...


----------



## molgow (21 Septembre 2005)

Chef-de-Secte a dit:
			
		

> ben je pense bien qu'il y en a plein au dela du borgne de saint cloud .... ya aussi Krivine, Besancenot, etc...
> 
> Souvenons-nous, ya pas 3 ans...manifestation de tes amis en plein Paris dans laquelle tu devais te trouver, on brule la croix de david, le drapeau israelien ou le drapeau us.
> 
> ...



Je cherche encore un discours de Besancenot où il prêcherait la haine des autres... 

Et je vais t'expliquer un truc, Le Pen s'en prend aux autres pour ce qu'ils sont (noirs ? magrhébiens ? etc.), tandis que Besancenot s'en prend aux autres pour ce qu'ils font (exploitation des travailleurs, maximisation des profits des actionnaires aux détriments des salariés, etc.) ! Et c'est bien différent... 

N'empêche, t'as toujours pas répondu à ma question


----------



## molgow (21 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comment veux tu que molgow soit de gauche ?
> 
> Il est suisse...



Exactement ! 
En plus, il n'y a pas de Parti Communiste en Suisse, il a été interdit par les amis de ce cher Nouveau et alors...


----------



## La mouette (21 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche, t'as toujours pas répondu à ma question



La provoc. est une chose, avoir le courage d'exprimer ses idées autrement qu'en citant des idées/pensées des autres en est une autre.... 

Il doit avoir perdu son manuel, des réponses toutes faites...


----------



## NED (21 Septembre 2005)

La Suisse c'est spécial.
Moi je penche plutôt pour le parti des marmottes papier alu ou les vaches milka.


----------



## molgow (21 Septembre 2005)

Bien, et pour recentrer ce sujet...

Perso, ce qui m'emmerde le plus aujourd'hui, c'est le temps, il fait trop froid même si le soleil est revenu !!! Brrr...
Monde de merde !


----------



## La mouette (21 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> La Suisse c'est spécial.
> Moi je penche plutôt pour le parti des marmottes papier alu ou les vaches milka.




Je suis Néerlandais et je vis en Suisse...on peut dire ce que l'on veut..mais c'est pas si mal ici...

Avant de juger il faut tester...


----------



## bonpat (21 Septembre 2005)

Et pendant ce temps les ricains construisent une fusée pour aller sur Mars et ils vont tous nous laisser nous entre tuer sur cette Terre de merde où les frontières sont plus importantes que tout.

propos de gars de la Nasa: 
"Ce que les Etats-Unis tirent d'un solide programme d'exploration spatiale habité est la possibilité de répandre les principes et valeurs de la philosophie et culture occidentales avec le mouvement migratoire inévitable de l'humanité dans le système solaire et au-delà"

"C'est le privilège et l'obligation de notre pays d'explorer d'autres mondes et de contribuer à façonner la destinée de notre planète pour les siècles à venir".


lire l'article ici http://fr.news.yahoo.com/050920/202/4lfld.html


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- une frontière => un drapeau => une fierté national => rejet de l'étranger

alors que:
- pas de frontières => pas d'étrangers

PAS D'ETRANGERS: c'est pas ce qu'ils veulent d'ailleurs les extrémistes de droite...?


----------



## La mouette (21 Septembre 2005)

Si les ricains y vont on pourra dire " Mars de merde"


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2005)

Lune de merde !


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

Chef-de-Secte a dit:
			
		

> J'attendais ta réponse...prévisible comme habitude.
> 
> L'excellent V. Volkoff si l'on suit ton raisonnement est un nazillon de premier ordre.
> 
> mais ce que je comprends pas c'est la tolérance à géométrie variable. La peste brune n'a rien à envier  au choléra rouge auquel tu sembles affilié.


Le "politiquement correct" à la base est une tentative risible de reformatation du langage pour ne froisser personne.
Et comme par magie, on y a collé tout un tas de truc - aujourd'hui être antifasciste est devenu soi-disant "politiquement correct"...
Du coup, comme il est risible d'être politiquement correct, il devient risible d'être antifasciste - qui peut bien être à l'origine de ce genre d'amalgame ? On se le demande...

S'envoyer à la tête des "toi t'es politiquement correct" ne correspond plus à rien, la notion ne veut plus rien dire, c'est une pauvre baudruche vide de sens.


----------



## bonpat (21 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Si les ricains y vont on pourra dire " Mars de merde"


 
Ils emméneront quelques Afgans, Irakiens ou autres, pour maintenir le gibier et pouvoir chasser


----------



## bonpat (21 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Le "politiquement correct" à la base est une tentative risible de reformatation du langage pour ne froisser personne.
> Et comme par magie, on y a collé tout un tas de truc - aujourd'hui être antifasciste est devenu soi-disant "politiquement correct"...
> Du coup, comme il est risible d'être politiquement correct, il devient risible d'être antifasciste - qui peut bien être à l'origine de ce genre d'amalgame ? On se le demande...
> 
> S'envoyer à la tête des "toi t'es politiquement correct" ne correspond plus à rien, la notion ne veut plus rien dire, c'est une pauvre baudruche vide de sens.


 
99% d'accord.

1%=Certains utilisent du politiquement correct pour véhiculer des idées racistes.
Le Pen aurait du être condamné 100 000 fois s'il n'utilisait pas si souvent des mots qui ne choquent pour faire passer en douceur ses idées... a priori ça marche


----------



## La mouette (21 Septembre 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Ils emméneront quelques Afgans, Irakiens ou autres, pour maintenir le gibier et pouvoir chasser




Au moins il y a pas de tempète tropical sur Mars et la Lune...mis à part quelques météorites...on y est bien...dans la Lune...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2005)

thread de merde


----------



## La mouette (21 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> thread de merde




Que font les modos...à l'AE derrière la bâche noire ????


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas répondu à ma question. Alors, Le Pen, De Villiers ou Gollnisch ? Ou peut-être un autre, il y en a beaucoup des mecs puants comme eux en Europe.


Le pen est trop vieux, Gollnish plus personne ne sait qui c'est.
Reste de Villiers - qui paraît-il à récupéré tout l'état major du vieux borgne (le vrai journal de dimanche dernier)

Mais dans les "borderline" du jeu démocratique (voir très overtheline pour certains), tu aurais pu aussi citer des gens comme Madelin, non ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2005)

le vrai journal* est pire que mille de Villier 

*de merde


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le vrai journal* est pire que mille de Villier
> 
> *de merde


Je ne faisais que citer ma source*

Tu connais Bobby Lapointe ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2005)

Un poil* pourquoi ?


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un poil* pourquoi ?


Tes interventions* ici me faisaient penser au saucisson**

* : te vexe pas, c'est du s'cond degré
** : de ch'val.


----------



## N°6 (21 Septembre 2005)

Monde* de crottin** !


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> thread de merde


C'est bien vrai, ça !

Depuis très longtemps je ne lis plus le monde de merde et je ne m'en porte pas plus mal.


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

Qui remue la merde devrait mettre des gants

(Jeu : il y -t-il un message dans cette maxime à priori triviale et bête ?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Qui remue la merde devrait mettre des gants
> 
> (Jeu : il y -t-il un message dans cette maxime à priori triviale et bête ?)



Une pub clandestine pour Mappa© ?


----------



## garfield (21 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Qui remue la merde devrait mettre des gants
> 
> (Jeu : il y -t-il un message dans cette maxime à priori triviale et bête ?)




J'en connait une autre qui dit: Qui sème la merde récolte la diarrhée!


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> J'en connait une autre qui dit: Qui sème la merde récolte la diarrhée!



tout en finesse !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Que font les modos...à l'AE derrière la bâche noire ????



Ils s'émerveillent devant la subtilité du débat  :sleep:



			
				garfield a dit:
			
		

> J'en connait une autre qui dit: Qui sème la merde récolte la diarrhée!


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Septembre 2005)

Attention y a eu de trés grands moments, si t'as pas envie de lire (ce que je conçois... ) fait moi signe je te ferai un best of...


----------



## macelene (21 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Attention y a eu de trés grands moments, si t'as pas envie de lire (ce que je conçois... ) fait moi signe je te ferai un best of...



Ben on t'attend de pieds fermes...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Attention y a eu de trés grands moments, si t'as pas envie de lire (ce que je conçois... ) fait moi signe je te ferai un best of...



Allons y pour le zapping


----------



## garfield (21 Septembre 2005)

Pour moi il y a trop d'administrateurs aveugles dans ce monde de merde!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi il y a trop d'administrateurs aveugles dans ce monde de merde!



On oublie les nioubes de merde qui ont l'insulte facile :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Septembre 2005)

Plus de 20 pages à la sauce aigre douce. Le forum des raleurs ou autre ersatz a ses limites, surtout quand la politique s'invite dans les discussion sur les forums MacG et vient nous louffer dans les narines à grand coups de provocation et de dérives.
 Je répète ici ce que rezba a déjà dit dans un autre sujet : la politique n'a plus sa place au bar.


----------

